# Win a rare MSI Techstation!



## Chipp

Hi all!









We're pleased to announce yet _another _contest tonight, this time with some support from MSI!

We're going to be giving away a custom-built, non-retail tech station that MSI originally used for trade shows and press events. This tech station was built specifically for the launch of the Big Bang Fuzion board, and there are fewer than 50 like it worldwide. The lucky winner gets not only a collectible piece of computer gear, but, an awesome overclocking tool as well!


















To enter, please make a single post in this thread; in your post, you must include your opinion on MSI and their products (good, bad, or indifferent). In addition, you must have been a member with at least 1 post by the time this thread was created. The winner will be selected via a random draw at the conclusion of the contest - that conclusion will be 12:01am EST on Thursday, October 21st.

Good luck to all who enter, and thanks to MSI for providing the goodies for this contest!








*
EDIT: Congratulations to our winner, Â·DirtyÂ·! *


----------



## Mongol

I like their boards.









Big Bang's look yummy.


----------



## Geglamash

Big bang FUZION is the king of 1156 boards!


----------



## Detroitsoldier

In!
Loving MSI. If I didn't get this board for extremely cheap, I would have gone for the Big Bang.


----------



## FtW 420

In! I like the MSI graphics cards (want a lightning), the motherboards are OK, the techstations are nice... I'd sure like one. Overall opinion, MSI is good, dependable.


----------



## adzsask

..


----------



## jaz

I never owned an msi product, but that station looks very intriguing! Good luck to me!


----------



## scrotes

I ddont like their voltage contol in the bios but this loks awsome I'm in


----------



## crazyap7

I've never owned an MSI product, therefore am indifferent, but that tech station sure looks nice!


----------



## Skylit

I used to hate MSI, but they've improved over the years.

I really like the bigbang Xpower and lightning cards.


----------



## ShortySmalls

haven't personly bought their products before, but i plan on getting some a msi GTX 470 or 2 in my near future.


----------



## Sainesk

I think MSI is okay, but what really got me to notice them was the cyclone coolers they've been using recently on some of their graphics cards.


----------



## j0n3z3y

Most definitely IN!







I suppose you can tell from my siggy...I luvz my Msi. Both my mobo and gpu are awesome. Yes...they have improved alot. Except on certain gpu's and mobo's apparently...


----------



## adzsask

..


----------



## nubz

in, MSI was the foundation for my first rig and I loved it, good ol' socket A!


----------



## sequencius

I want it so bad..

MSI motherboards have the best looks to me.
I love mine, it's the best MATX out there!


----------



## DuckYy

They been stepping up their "game." Their boards and especially their graphic card design is top notch.


----------



## Xapoc

I've had nothing but success with my two MSI x58M motherboards.


----------



## DarkPhoenix

The Big Bang is the board I have lined up for my next build and of course this would be the perfect non-case to build it on!!!

I like their stuff btw. =P


----------



## BIGGUN

Big fan of their gpu heatsinks.


----------



## Kaldari

(in)

I've never owned anything MSI, but I've never heard anything negative about them, which means they're in good standing with me should they come out with a product I'm interested in.

Their work with Afterburner is great too.

I would say keep up the good work, and try to stay on the bleeding edge of things with good prices to draw more people in. Having the best warranty is often the best way to entice people.


----------



## Bedo

If I had the money, I would have gone Big Bang. Seems to have an endless number of features.


----------



## beers

I'd be in.
I have been considering a GFX card upgrade and the Twin Frozr seem very strong


----------



## HITandRUN

Like their products! Need to try the Big Bang stuff!


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

I'm in on this one.

Before this 465, I had never owned an MSI product. I had a negative view of them mostly from this forum. What is said around here, if said enough, becomes truth. It's what the members know and reiterate.

However, I'm glad I decided to give them a chance. Not only is my 465 Golden Edition an exceptional value, it also unlocked to a 470! The price was right and it got even better with the unlock.

The one thing I dislike about the card is the fans on the cooler, but I'm on water anyway so that's not an issue.

I really like the appeal that came from a limited edition card, especially since it wasn't like most limited editions are: extremely expensive and only the top of the line products. In fact, most limited edition cards are going for $1000+. It was nice to be able to grab a special card at a great price. It's even cooler that I got #0044 and it says it on the cooler









To conclude, thanks for bringing the limited edition cards and the prestige that comes with owning them into a more affordable price bracket. I'll definitely keep MSI at the top of the list when it comes time to upgrade again, which seems like it's coming sooner and sooner each time!

If it's any incentive, here's how beautiful my 465 GE is:










And here's the abomination of a techstation (rhymed







) that it sits on, cut from an old Dell mATX case:


----------



## _AKIMbO_

In!
MSI boards aren't the worst but not the best imho.


----------



## lilraver018

MSI is getting good recognition for their products lately compared to the past. Most of their motherboards do great. I do however love their cyclone gtx 460 overclock ability.
Great things come from good company's.


----------



## spartacus

Woah Sweet! I'm in!
A few years ago I thought MSI was meh. I'm liking their GPU products a LOT more and they are moving up in the ranks of reliable manufacturers.


----------



## AuraNova

I'm in!

I know this sounds fake as heck, but I'm being honest.

I have been buying MSI products for a long time, mostly motherboards. I have had not one item fail on me, ever. If there was ever an issue or question I had, they were always helpful to me. I also have always gone to MSI branded motherboards for any my friend's builds. I hope to buy an MSI video card in the future.


----------



## Mygaffer

I used to view MSI as more of a second tier brand but after using several of their products I have got to say I put them right up there with Asus and Gigabyte. My current motherboard is actually the MSI Pro-e, which has been a great mobo, esp. considering the price.

I have also sold some of their laptops and find them to be top notch products as well. I don't hesitate to recommend MSI to any of my customers.


----------



## BNT

I love the look of their non-reference graphics card coolers. Their motherboards don't really stand out over any other company from my experience.


----------



## RedFox911

Personally i don't have anything good to say about MSI, ive never owned a single of their products so i don't know if are good or not. 
Here's your chance to change that!


----------



## ThisisGeorge

IN!

Hawk series cards are the best.


----------



## LiLChris

Never owned MSI products, but this MSI Techstation is incredible and would love to get my hands on it.


----------



## azianai

MSI's always been good buys for feature/stability for me on Motherboards.

Their Lightning/Twin Frozer edition GPUs are always top notch imo.


----------



## ryman546

MSi 790fx was a great board never had a problem till the 1090t *blew up* that being said they replaced it extremely quick and i have since bought other msi gear as well.


----------



## H-man

I would't have an opinion, I don't own a MSI mobo.


----------



## Dar_T

My opinion is indifferent. I've never used a Gigabyte board but I'm not a big fan of their colour schemes.


----------



## Evil-Jester

i have hear good things about MSI but i personally have never used them


----------



## shamslapchopwow

Owned a K8N NEO4-F and loved it for my old athlon 64 3800+. MSI makes great products.


----------



## Cavi

I am indifferent on MSI.

I've only owned one motherboard by them (K8N?) and it ended up failing after 1.5 years-2 years, but it was good while it lasted.

Now, I've got one of those Golden Edition 465 Frozr IIs that should unlock, but it won't! It's got the 10 memory chips, and the correct marking on the GPU itself to signify that it should, but it's not. So it's a project I'm working at and I just hope it pulls through for me









So I guess I've had more negative experiences, but I remain optimistic.

Great contest, thanks to you guys and to MSI for the donation


----------



## winginit

Count me in please!

I don't have any experience with their motherboards, but I've had good luck with their graphics cards (own three of them)....


----------



## LemonSlice

I've owned an MSI P55-GD55 and it was pretty good, except the un-constant voltage adjustments were very annoying. (+0.1v, +0.2v, etc. rather than a specified 1.2v, etc.)


----------



## eseb1

In!

I Like their products, quality motherboards, for a nice price. Can't speak for any oof their other products though.


----------



## dracotonisamond

i've never owned a tech station. lets change that.


----------



## SGT. Peppers

Well I haven't had much experience with MSI before I bought there GTX 460 Cyclone edition. However, after I bought that g-card and overclocked it to a 903mhz core clock with ZERO problems I struggled to not become a MSI fanboy.

MSI made me extremely happy once, and I think this table will give me that feeling again.


----------



## skatpex99

I like msi because they are innovative with their cards. MSI Lightning's are sweet.


----------



## ducrider

Ducrider is in.First time with MSI boards and both work pretty darn good.No complaints except I'm ready to get rid of my 890FXA board to get another I7.


----------



## Rhylian

In! Currently running MSI motherboard in my sig rig and love it! so far no issues with it and it's been running almost nonstop for about 8 months now, i definitely recomend MSI to my friends when they ask me.


----------



## DaClownie

Great after market cooling solutions for graphics cards, and apparently sexy as all hell tech stations









In! Thanks OP and MSI!


----------



## Blueduck3285

In!

I have never had an issue with MSI products. Bought a many a boards from them over the years. Couldnt comment on the tech support as I have never had to use it.

Solid!


----------



## IntelLover

MSI has really stepped up their game. Their GPUs are awesome!


----------



## Muntey

I haven't tried any MSI products before, but the Big Bang boards look pretty nice.


----------



## galaxyy

Good! I use their video cards.


----------



## lob3s

I want a MSI GTX460.

Looks beast :3


----------



## windfire

MSI was established in August 1986 and has grown to become a worldwide organization.

I like their graphic cards more than their motherboard. I wish success to their latest product N460GTX Hawk Talon Attack!

And, it is quite generous for them to give out tech stations. I am curious to know where the remaining 49 go?


----------



## Trigunflame

I've ran a few of their motherboards in the past & have never had any trouble with them.
I would therefore say I have been satisfied with the quality of their products thus far.


----------



## epidemic

Never had an issue with an MSI product. Good stuff from my point of view.


----------



## Somenamehere

In.

About my experience with MSI boards.

My first board ever was an MSI 939 socket (unsure of model). Went strong for a very long time I had no problems what so ever, and that pretty much guaranteed that I would be a repeat customer. Unfortunately the board recently kicked the bucket because of a power surge









however someone on ebay actually bought it off of me + old cpu for $50 so yippie









Edit: I want to add that I want to make sweet sweet love to the MSI 890FXA-GD70 motherboard.

Link to sexy pictures


----------



## bluedevil

I had a 939 Neo4-F MSI Motherboard, that I absolutely loved. It OC'd my 3000+ Winchester to 2.6ghz. Then I put a 3800 X2 in it, and I got to 2.9ghz with that beast. All and all I like MSI products and would buy from them again.


----------



## SalisburySteak

All of their boards look sexy. Even sexier are the GPUswith those awesome twin frozer coolers


----------



## BlahBlahBlah

I like MSI a lot..I have owned several of their graphics cards and I like their transferable warranty and military class components


----------



## Martkilu

Totally in







Thanks for a great giveaway MSI

I've only had one MSI product my 790FX-GD70 and it's been great


----------



## Onions

i had two 260's and dam they were 1337







i hope i win


----------



## Volvo

I used to really dislike MSI, but I see that they're quality has improved immensely over the years.

Also, their TwinFrozr GTX465 GE is one cool card.
All copper shroud FTW!


----------



## MR KROGOTH

In please! Id love to bench with it








Only owned one MSI product, it was amazing!


----------



## K10

I like MSI, they make beautiful, quality products but don't seem to have a top-notch RMA system.


----------



## WaLshy11

Had a MSI board before my current rig - was solid.

In!


----------



## thisispatrick

In! The 790FX-GD70 is my first board in my first hand built computer and I love it to death!


----------



## DuckieHo

It's pweeeeetty... It's mine!


----------



## MSIalex

Just so we are clear, the bench pictured is actually assembled for use in our U.S. office. The winner will receive a new one that they have to assemble by themselves.

And, if you've had a bad experience in the past, we want to hear it. One of my own goals is to make continual improvements to our company and our products, so owners of our products can be proud to associate their tech investment with a quality name such as MSI.

Feel free to PM me if you have any questions.


----------



## hyujmn

I'm indifferent cuz I've never used MSI before, but I've heard good things.


----------



## EVILNOK

I almost bought an MSI mobo for my recent build. They look really well made and am considering an MSI mobo for an upgrade in another PC. Also that tech station would be pretty handy not to mention cool to own!


----------



## ZainyAntics

I never used to like MSI until I recently bought a 790FX-GD70 and I LOVE MSI, the motherboard just screams quality and I'd LOVE to win this techstation as I do ALOT of PC builds for customers


----------



## Bandrew

I'm a fan of their non reference design video cards.


----------



## Xaero252

I've only ever used 2 MSI products, a 945 chipset NEO Platinum board, which was second-hand and had audio issues caused by the prior owner (out of warranty







, other than that it was an amazing board), and a 9600GT which I used in a HTPC and eventually in my father's computer, both products still work to this day, dunno why, but I've stayed indifferent to MSI, I don't buy them exclusively, but I don't discourage the use of their products either.
Also; IN!


----------



## Mikecdm

A year or two I didn't really like MSI much. Lately, with their P55 motherboards and Nvidia cards, I believe that they have really stepped it up. It's still hard for me to buy an MSI motherboard, but I have recommended some. I would however, buy an MSI gpu if it were of reference design. If I didn't water cool all my gpu's, I'd consider one of the custom cooling solutions that they offer.

I also think that they have done a great job marketing afterburner as a GPU overclocking tool.

I don't have much experience with the amd/ati side of things, but overall, I'd say MSI is doing a great job catering to the Overclocking community. With a plentiful amount of offerings, great looking boards, and good products, MSI has stepped up in my opinion.


----------



## Gerik

I like the Msi 870a Fuzion if they only made it into 890fx fuzion i would get now


----------



## MetalBeerSolid

MSi is my favorite graphics card manufacture. Great warranty, great coolers/heatsinks, quality cards. Own a Twin Frozr GTS 250 and a Cyclone GTX 460.


----------



## nzgroller

i love their twin frozr coolers and i especially like the gtx 465 GE which unlocked

i'm in for this baby


----------



## Diabolical999

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Geglamash*


Big bang FUZION is the king of 1156 boards!










Yeah, definitely a top board. Rivaling even alot of 1366 boards, with its quality and features. Triple-channel, dual-channel, who cares! Triple channel is non-beneficial anyway. MSI have come back with a vengeance in the last couple years...


----------



## skatingrocker17

I'm in. I've never owned an MSI product but that's not because I haven't wanted to. I've heard mixed reviews but I'd gladly try one out.


----------



## Th0m0_202

mmmmmmmmmmm yum! im hoping on buying a new board and really really want a 890fx board but geeze they are expensive. but sooo sexy! and do want sli 460 twin frozr's


----------



## Mr_Torch

I have bought many MSI products, they were all fine. The only thing that irked me was that a wireless card for a laptop was not compatible, even though it was listed as compatible. But that is minor. They make good products. Count me in please.


----------



## ounderfla69

I have owned a p35 775 board, it was a little quirky but a good board.


----------



## Argeius

in ive had MSI boards before and they have been nothing short of amazing i would of gotten the MSI dr mos 890fx if canada computers stocked it probably


----------



## soundx98

MSI has always had great quality.
Their Motherboards and Video cards are currently some of the best available.


----------



## Manyak

Count me in!

I like most of MSI's new motherboards and graphics cards - very good quality stuff there.
But I can't stand their laptops/netbooks. Whenever I pick one up I'm scared it's going to break in my hands.


----------



## Kiggold

Im in!

Great giveaway!

I own an older MSI board and a 9500GT. Excellent quality products and a thumbs up!


----------



## JumJum

I am a tech station junkie, me wantie!!!

I have had a few msi products. They are good quality. Best part of msi is there awesome looks/color scheme


----------



## Lonestar

Really love MSI's products my Big Bang X Power is a great board, but the customer service could use some work and it would be nice to be able to order replacement parts on the website.


----------



## Randallrocks

I love them.

Value is better than Gigabyte AND Asus, RMA was painless, people managing their Facebook page know their stuff.


----------



## unknownSCL

IN! my MSI min-atx board has lasted almost 3 1/2 years!


----------



## imadude10

Lovin' the MSI Board in my sig rig and the GD70 in my other rig. Easy to overclock.

Definitely in for this.


----------



## toast3d

IN

Big BANG Rocks!!!!

THAT STATED:
MSI, ehh kinda disSapointed with their quality of laptop builds... Twice after receiving an MSI laptop from Newegg it arrived damaged..... Unfortunately it could likely be due too shipping alone, But I cant help but feel that if MSI used stronger shell material this would never have been an issue.... Love their MSI LIGHTNING line of graphics cards, More for the novelty THAN ANYTHING ELSE THOUGH


----------



## zouk52

Count me in!
I love MSI motherboards, as for their graphics cards, indifferent. Except for the Twin Frozr cards. They look sexy


----------



## Crazy9000

I had a MSI board a million billion years ago. It worked well. Was just an entry level board though, so wasn't anything special either.


----------



## asuindasun

Dr. Mos heatsinks are fantastic... used to hear bad things about MSI but they seem to be awesome since I've started overclocking =D


----------



## F1ForFrags

I'm in.









The only motherboards I've ever owned are MSI. Not sure why, but I love the color scheme of their boards and have not been disappointed by their performance and feature-set. I'm a happy MSI customer.


----------



## Fortunex

I owned an MSI 8800GT, and built a cheap computer for a friend with an MSI 770-C45 mobo. Would have gotten an MSI GTX460 but they were $50 more than the EVGA one when I bought mine on sale. I like MSI, will probably buy from them when upgrade time comes around.


----------



## vrm4

In! I've got a system running a K9a2-cf, works great w/ 955be and 2x4890! Hope the AM3+ boards are nice as that will be my next upgrade.


----------



## mlcollins33

ive been impressed with msi. i currently have their gtx 480 and i couldn't complain.


----------



## dskina

In. My U100 is one of the neatest gadgets that I've owned.


----------



## shujinkogg

IN.

My MSI GTX 460 Cyclone from them overclock like a beast and they make the best looking card ever.


----------



## yks

had an msi board for 5+ years on my 939 socket.

but i've always been indifferent about them.


----------



## a2hopper

Recently purchased a used Big Bang Fuzion, i am absolutely loving everything about the board. I also owned and played with a GTX 465 GE for about 2 months and it was a very solid card, the twin Frozr II cooler is a huge leap up from a reference cooler.


----------



## SimpleTech

One thing I love about my MSI P55-GD85 are the voltage monitoring points. Makes reading all of the voltages 10x easier than having to look for them on various parts on the board.


----------



## Chef Bobert

In!

Ive had a video card from them and was very pleased..


----------



## jrad

Id like to join









Recently worked with a MSI 980a-g65 very solid board with a tidy layout.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Well, MSI's RMA process was SLIGHTLY painful, but nothing like XFX or Gigabyte. So they're not too terribly bad. They're still on my "good to buy" list, and that really says something. I think I've got 3 or 5 brands on the do not buy list.

Their AMD boards are rock solid too







.


----------



## B7ADE

Built some MSI systems for friends, they're still running, never had to rma any to them therefore I cant really rate them as a company(indifferent) their products however show very well thought out designs, especially their GTX 4xx Graphics Cards.


----------



## SgtSpike

In.

I've only had one MSI board, and it doesn't support overclocking, so my opinion of MSI is relatively low.


----------



## akshep

IN

I have been using MSI for a couple of years and have had no issues. Truly a great company. Im actually posting this on an MSI E7235 laptop.


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Purchased my first MSI product last week, a GTX 460, and it has been fantastic.


----------



## batrnut

I actually had a good experience with MSI. I bought 2 motherboards with MIR.
I was worried about the MIR's and had heard many bad things about it.
Sure enough after some time, I checked and found that my MIR was denied.
I contacted them about it and after some clearing of confusion was granted the rebates and received the check soon after.


----------



## MahiMahiMahi

msi seems like a solid company. Wouldn't mind buying one of their good graphics cards







. I think their mobos are sexy.

would like to own this techstation







. This giveaway makes me like msi more.


----------



## Dopamin3

MSI is bad.

I have seen tons of users on another forum who had problems with 5830 voltage control on launch. Garrett Wu (I think) was telling them that it was their problem, when clearly it was MSI's fault because so many users had the same problem. Such ignorance is unacceptable. They updated Afterburner to support it properly later.

At one of the MSI OC Summit, their p55 boards had a cold bug... Do you think MSI was smart enough to test it? No. They had to use EVGA Classified P55 boards to do benching at MSI's own event









MSI end user forums are a joke. No one knows anything and provides misinformation like crazy.

On my DKA790GX Platinum, there is no way to disable onboard video even when using a dedicated card. The bios sucks, and the voltage options for some settings, like memory, are horrible.

On my 790FX-GD70, I waited and waited for a bios to unlock cores. After a ton of beta bioses, they finally got it right, but IMO they took to long. No other complaints about that board.

I could probably think of more ways that MSI fails but I don't feel like typing. I hope I win and MSI reads this!


----------



## FiX

In! The MSi GTX 465 Gold card is awesome








MSi is a great brand, and my next GPU is coming from them


----------



## Argosy

In, I have always held MSI products, especially their motherboards, very highly in terms of a brand.


----------



## maxhudson

I have an MSI motherboard and its great (my first ever non OEM mobo) and it managed to get me an amazing 3.4ghz on 1.275v on a c2 chip which is unheard of..

I would do anything to get this case XD

Count me in!


----------



## hardly

For the most part I haven't ever really had any major issues with MSI. Built 3 systems on MSI boards and all still work perfect, had an MSI X1950 pro and that seems to working just fine in a spare system when I need it to.


----------



## jemping

Well, I use their 790FX mobo, and I am satisfied.
I will consider upgrading in the future.


----------



## Jplaz

MSI makes some really good stuff. I love my mobo and I really wish I could afford a new GPU, I would love a GTX460 HAWK...


----------



## Admiral Mudkipz

I'm also in. What a great giveaway!

My brother owns an MSI Twin Frozr GTS 250. Needless to say, it was amazing for its price and cools quite well.


----------



## Mootsfox

My only MSI product was a GTX260. Worked perfectly and I had no problems with it while I had it


----------



## GeforceGTS

Oh thats hawt, count me in









and well.. I havn't owned an MSI product for a long time but I like the custom coolers they produce on thier GPUs, if they sold them seperatly I'm sure they'd sell well and I'd buy one..


----------



## Sakumo

In!

I think MSI is a fine company, could use a little more publicity though.


----------



## xdragoon

in.
great company that makes really good graphics cards and mobos !!
the company keeps getting better and better with every release they make.
they just luv to push their products to the limit !


----------



## Nburnes

I really dig the MSI Lightning cards. If only I had a job/the money to pick one up


----------



## staryoshi

I've had great experiences with their Cyclone and Twin Frozr II model graphics cards. They run cool and overclock well. Their website could use an updated interface though.

Never tried the motherboards, but I would give them a shot for a basic build.

Their netbooks look par-for-the-course but do not stand out.

Also, MSI Afterburner is a nice, straightforward tool. Expand upon it and enhance it!


----------



## Error 404

Have an MSI GPU (rma, but still. Good card).

Built a several computers with MSI boards, are all running well. Nothing to dislike - I'm pretty happy, I'd say my opinion is good


----------



## Perry

I'm game.

MSI has put out some great motherboards and video cards. I'd really like to get my hands on one of their Cyclone 450's. If I didn't get my Gigabyte board for a steal, I'd likely have gone with MSI.


----------



## Crazycarl

100% in


----------



## IEATFISH

Looks great! In.









I've actually never owned an MSI product now that I think about it. I don't have a bad mentality about them, though. If I were in the market for something and they were one of the choices available to me at the time, I wouldn't discredit them for their brand alone. The same can't be said of some others...

edit: I do use MSI afterburner, however. GREAT piece of software.


----------



## kora04

Im in
They have good GPU coolers, and MSI Afterburner ROCKS!


----------



## Wiremaster

I've never owned anything MSI. I've never heard anything bad about them, however.

Also: that tech station looks pretty slick. Got any more pictures?


----------



## [email protected]

In.

So far, my MSI experience has been pretty good. I've had only one product from them and it's my GTS 250 Twin Frozr.


----------



## Lampen

In!

Love MSI videocards! Really really want a Lighting to play with!


----------



## Hydraulic

Woot, Me wants!

My netbook is MSI and I have thrown it, dropped it, overclocked it, and completely disassembled it multiple times and it still is kicking! So far my experience with MSI has been great and I love their products.


----------



## overclockingXTC

My experience with MSI has been great. I love the MSI afterburner program, and I had a great am2+ motherboard from them and an old 8400gs.


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

In.

MSI seems to be coming back into the game with all these non reference designs for Fermi and ATI as well as their fancy after market air coolers. I wouldn't mind owning an MSI card at this point.


----------



## Capwn

Really liking the direction MSI has gone these past couple years. Keep it up








Afterburner is the ONLY GPU overclocker I used for my day to day ops. Thanks MSI








oh and spIN


----------



## FannBlade

Count me in nice tech station

I really like the TwinFrz II series vid cards


----------



## PotatoChip

I'm in.

MSI afterburner has been pretty solid for me. I've not had a chance to own a MSI hardward yet, but my opinion of them have definitely improved over time for sure.


----------



## halocog

In! I've only owned one MSI product, my other motherboard, and I love it. Haven't had one problem out of it yet.


----------



## Mongo

I really wish they would step up with the lifetime warranty for there video cards. If they would have done that then I would have bought theres.


----------



## bavarianblessed

In like flynn!


----------



## xd_1771

In for the win. I haven't owned anything MSi before but it does seem like they have very good products


----------



## computeruler

In. Never owned anything msi, but from what I hear they are great. I used to think they failed.


----------



## PhaedraCorruption

In,
I love MSI and their customer service, I had a part go bad on me and they shipped a replacement part to me the following week.


----------



## h0thead132

Totally in!

I love MSI extremely solid components

Edit, Just realized that this thing ends on my Birthday! Hopefully a little extra luck for me!


----------



## muels7

Never owned an MSI product so I'm pretty indifferent to their products, but I do love their software like MSI Afterburner.


----------



## gdawg33

in pretty sweet that MSI is doing this. I would have to say that I don't think MSI is a bad company nor the best. I do like their video cards and their motherboards though never owned one (a friend has all MSI he can get).

EDIT: I bet this gets over 1,000 post before its locked


----------



## ljason8eg

Awesome giveaway.









I like MSI's GPUs like the Lightning series and MSI Afterburner is really nice too. Never used one of their motherboards before but I wouldn't be afraid to.


----------



## Sozin

Insies. Never owned an MSI product, but I do like their GPUs...maybe one day.


----------



## Fooxz

Totally in.

I love my MSI 470, i was unsure at first, but i got it for a HUGE deal, and i ended up with a great clocker, and their boards look awesome too.

Not to mention thats one sexy techstation, and i have been wanting one to join the cool non-case kids.


----------



## 8ight

I love their GeForce cards, always been a fan of their Intel motherboard offerings as well! 
PICK ME!


----------



## srsdude

Quote:



Originally Posted by *muels7*


Never owned an MSI product so I'm pretty indifferent to their products, but I do love their software like MSI Afterburner.


this
although i've never used afterburner, I like it.


----------



## [nK]Sharp

My old old old motherboard was an MSI, I believe. Used it for socket 939 way back when.


----------



## HobieCat

In please

I love my MSI 790FX-GD70, it is an overclocking beast.
MSI Afterburner works wonderfully, it's the only overclocking software I will use.

Overall I'm quite impressed with MSI.


----------



## jarble

love the afterburner program but I have never owned any of their products


----------



## kremtok

I've never owned an MSI product. My understanding of their position in the market is that they cater to enthusiasts at the bargain price point. I don't like that they are following the recent trend of not offering a lifetime warranty on GPU products. If they did, that would make them stand out more to me. I do like that they appear to be overclocker-friendly (Afterburner), and from what I understand of their warranty service, MSI rivals EVGA in the ease of the process.

Overall, I'd rate myself as 'indifferent,' but interested to see their next competitive move.

Giving away a tech station on OCN certainly grabs my attention, so here is my official IN!


----------



## nolimits882000

I like the way MSI is making products now. And the tech bench looks good. In!


----------



## Relevant Wing

MSI Products have always been excellent in my opinion. I had a few MSI Motherboards and they were all solid and dependable.


----------



## bootscamp

They're probably expecting a huge paragraph, but since I've only owned 1 msi product... and SLI bridge 3 years ago... and it worked.... so +1 for MSI


----------



## TheEddie

I have not owned any of the enthusiast products but have used many budget boards and have nothing but good things to say! That is a sick tech station!


----------



## Drogue

I'm in!

In all honesty, I love MSI. My first build was with an MSI motherboard and I love their Live Update feature.


----------



## squad

I never owned MSI products but from the outcomes I heard great things about them. I hope I win then I could experience the quality of MSI equipment. Count me in please







!


----------



## srsparky32

In. i used to have a msi twinfrozr GTS 250 that clocked really high. 850mhz core clock and 2000mhz shader clock. i love MSI twinfrozr graphics cards


----------



## farkle0079

MSI makes pretty solid products. I'm fond of their GPUs, and excellent Afterburner port.


----------



## Rangerscott

MSI is another company we PC builders are able to choose from. Be it good or bad, it's nice to always have a choice.

I have only own 5 MSI products so far. My first was their GTX 260 that was reported in a lot of reviews as a crazy overclocker. I got one at a good price and it was a great card. Sadly I didn't use it long cause I got a evga gtx280 for $200 new when they were still retail at $400. Come on, what would you have done?

I currently have 4 of their GTX465 Golden Editions that ALL unlock to 470's. Thank you MSI!

Forgot to add thank you for the Afterburner program. I'm still using 1.6.1 and it works every time.

I am most defiantly in.


----------



## mdatmo

My MSI 5770 has held up really well even after overclocking as far as it will go, so I must say I like their products. I really hope I win this, but since I just won $25 to give somebody through Kiva.org, I doubt I can be so lucky again.


----------



## PeaYce

Never owned an MSI board, but only heard good things about it. Congrats to whoever wins it!


----------



## Ca_s12

Love the older red MSI boards, but the new blue and black boards are sexy!


----------



## BlackHoleSon

OMG IN SO MUCH

MSI makes really good boards, and I love their more recent video card designs, the Twin Frozr's and stuff. I help people build systems all the time and recommend them.


----------



## infomancer

i recently started considering some of msi's products. in particular, their gx660, gt660, and the eventual gt663 which are super nice gaming laptops. there is a good chance that i may buy the gt663 provided it can do 460m+optimus (a gaming laptop with awesome battery life? WHAT!?!?!?). though if it doesnt have it, i might still get it. for the specs and price, even the gx660 is a nice compact lappy.

lol this thread is flooded with people


----------



## Zarchon

I just purchased an MSI mobo for my second build based on the recommendations here on OCN. It is running really smooth.


----------



## rmp459

In in in!


----------



## to_the_zenith

MSI, the pioneers of the first overclocking motherboard way back in 1987; they've come a long way. Although not at the top of their game, they are certainly a decent contender in many of the products they have in the market.
Hope this tech station can be sent international over to me in Australia


----------



## Conley

MSI has really improved, in my eyes. Their motherboards are now sexy, well performing, and placed at a good price.


----------



## jonnyrockets

I'm posting - I quite MSI - it came down to them and Biostar for my recent build! Love the color scheme as well as the quality! Though with the current 890fx board I heard of problems so I shyed away from them this time.


----------



## DiHydrogenMonOxide

In like at the gym!
I have never used an MSI product, but I am certainly not opposed to them


----------



## b0klau

In. MSI has sexy looking motherboards and great video card designs.


----------



## chatch15117

Wow, in. *Could the winner draw(and dimension) each piece in AutoCAD so we can make our own? *


----------



## adizz

I've never bought an MSI product before, but I have started recommending them after I saw the build quality of a GTS250 Twin frozr my cousin bought. And yeah I also plan to buy a MSI board equipped with Lucid Hydra for my next BIG build. As we OCN'ers all know MSI Afterburner/Kumbustor has been very helpful for all of us. 
I'm soo in for this one


----------



## Segovax

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Geglamash*


Big bang FUZION is the king of 1156 boards!










I prefer my P55 FTW. But ya that is a cool Tech Station I guess. Would sell well in the marketplace I'm guessing, I prefer my Danger Den Torture Rack though. Good luck all!


----------



## GRPace

In









MSI makes great boards, and netbooks


----------



## Itharus

Msi has some good cards and a great warranty.


----------



## louze001

I like msi. I own a MSI Pro-e X58 motherboard and a MSI Gaming laptop!


----------



## Ofosho

I've owned an MSI video card before; no complaints here. The tech bench looks nice as well.

Go go free stuff.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

I'm in!

I own the K9N2 SLI Platinum as well as the NF980-G65. MSI's boards are decent and their tech support is friendly as well.


----------



## Untame Zerg

I may not use their components in my rig, but I have yet to see a "bad" MSI product. All experiences I have with them are nice 'n' smooth!

In!


----------



## blandino123

those lightning cards are pretty awesome i say good


----------



## Gallien

please omg let me win this, i <3 tech stations, i <3 msi in in in in

have a twin frozer, and might be getting the xpower


----------



## H3||scr3am

Great GPUs (lightning series)
Great economical OCing MoBo Choices









H3||scr3am in


----------



## FearSC549

I like their wide variety of products(especially their mobos). They have cheap low-end hardware for people like me and high-end stuff.


----------



## nagle3092

Well Im in different to them as I never owned or used anything made by them.
In please


----------



## Tha_Real_Smurf

Very happy with my motherboard so far, in


----------



## Machiyariko

I have used their motherboards at work and we haven't had any problems. In.


----------



## Woundingchaney

I have used and continue to use MSI products for quite some time. As far as build quality and cost MSI has been a viable solution for a fair price. I will say that as of late MSI has stepped up their products and product lines to compete with the higher end spectrum in the industry.


----------



## Lefty67

My last board was an MSI. No complaints, did its job.


----------



## CarFreak302

In, their GPU line up looks awesome and their coolers work well.


----------



## Varjo

I like MSI, afterburner is a fantastic tool.

I generally don't care overly much for their motherboards, but I do like their GPUS.


----------



## wheeltowheel

MSI is good. I almost bought a GD65 p55 mobo


----------



## myuusmeow

Do want.

MSI though... I'll take them or leave them. I constantly see people get denied rebates and warranties, one person even got their rebate revoked because MSI were dragging their feet and he did a BBB complaint.


----------



## zl4y3r

I've been using MSI motherboards for all my basic AMD rigs and they have been working great since day 1.


----------



## MoMurda

I love MSI, I have had 3 different Mobos from them, had a problem with one and sent it in and got it back with no problems! 
There Vid cards are looking mighty nice too!


----------



## ionstorm66

in


----------



## OverSightX

In!

Honestly I haven't had much experience with MSI other than Afterburner, but I hear a lot of good things. They seem to be a good solid company and have a nice following. Everytime I look into graphics I always check their way.


----------



## vibrancyy

my very first build was an msi board, i gotta say the colors on it drew me in compared to similar non msi board. The customer support reviews aswell!


----------



## PopcornMachine

As you can see in my main system below, I am using a MSI X58M. It's a very nifty little mobo, yet powerful. I am pleased with MSI.


----------



## [GNW] Firedog

MSI has made leaps and bounds into the enthusiast PC community. I used to think that their stuff was the cheaper, lower quality stuff, down there with ECS, Jetway, etc., but to see them come out of the gates strong has been really nice indeed. For a few of my other systems, I have various MSI motherboards and video cards, and they have all been great!


----------



## TurboTurtle

Overall, they're getting better. Used to be fairly low-tier equipment but they've been making great improvements.

I'd consider one of their tech stations or video cards, but I'm still an Asus loyalist (read: possible fanboy) for motherboards - have never had a single problem with any of those boards. Still, MSI is making some noise in tech circles.


----------



## utnorris

Nice tech station. As far as MSI goes, I have only used their AMD ones and they had plenty of features. Never had to deal with tech support, so I have no opinion there. I have read good things about the Big Bang Fuzion and I like the idea of combining both ATI and Nvidia making upgrades easier, but I think the second generation of the chip will be much more refined.


----------



## Yumyums

ooh im in, that tech station looks great. I have never owned a msi motherboard or video card but in my eyes they are another very reputable brand and i am highly considering getting a pair of msi gtx 470s soon to accompany my zotac. overall I love msi for there great mix of function and design


----------



## hitrun222

I choose an MSI graphics card for the first rig that I ever built. The thing was awesome back in the day, I thought it was sooo cool with the heatsink in the shape of the letters MSI. Still have that card and it's still running that old P4 rig to this day. To me they seem like a great company, they make lots of good looking stuff.


----------



## mr. biggums

i am in, i previously owned a msi board wasn't bad in any aspect except it maxed out at 1.4V with voltage


----------



## Robitussin

In. I like MSI Afterburner!! As far as other products not sure, plan on getting some soon


----------



## FlAwLeSS_666

In!

For all my years working with computers, I have used MSI, Asus, Gigabyte, and just about every other brand out there for MB's

And I have to say if I didn't get this Gigabyte board on here, I'm sure I would of ended up building a new system using an MSI based Video card, or atleast MSI based MB!


----------



## shiarua

My buddy had an MSI board. There were a few quirky things with it, but overall, they make some solid stuff!

Definitely in for this contest!


----------



## godofdeath

i love MSI and their cyclone cards


----------



## jeffries7

In.

I like the cyclone gpu cooling, I'm about to order 3 GTS450 msi cyclones for folding


----------



## manchesterutd81

I find that MSI stuff is a good start to any build but i really would love to try there newer stuff to find out if really has gotten better as my friends tell me.. 
Right now i use Asus but have used MSI in the past, but right now i use their Afterburner to help out my Sapphire cards be all they can be and find the software is just awesome.

If afterburner is any indication on the quality of the products they are making now MSI is on the top of my list for my next build. My brother is still running my MSI board straight up with no OC and it seems to be holding up just great!

josh


----------



## zomgiwin

never personally owned any MSI products, but we sold a few MSI video cards at a shop i worked at, the older lower end cards all failed after a while, but the newer higher end msi cards seem to be great, i hear their mobos are good too


----------



## Pir

Even though my experiences with MSI where never that good they seem to have stepped up a notch and now they are making some of the better GPU's out there.


----------



## Agenesis

Their street fighter 470s are pretty neat, my friend got it solely for the sticker as hes a pretty "hardcore" sf fan


----------



## PhilWrir

Ive owned tons of MSI stuff over the years and they are by far one of my favorite choices for everything. Ive had great support, Great products and great lengths of use from all of my MSI products. MSI is one of my most recommended brands. And its hard to get me to default to a brand at all.
Hopefully I win.


----------



## Adrienspawn

I hate MSI but I like free stuff.


----------



## Pudding

I've never bought MSI but have definitely seen their products. I have no opinion as of yet. Though I will say I enjoy the color schemes they use !


----------



## Blade

I'm in?


----------



## Chondro

I bought an msi 5770 and so far so good. Hoping the MSI board that i have for my 1055t build will be just as good.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

mmm would be a great B-day present as mine is the day after the contest ends.....

MSI thoughts:
They have gotten a lot better starting with my MB as well as the twin frozer cards! hopefully they can keep it up!


----------



## majikmaynayZ

MSI makes very good products which I've been using for many years. I just wish they would send out their rebate moneys a lot sooner than 6 months =(.


----------



## rpgman1

I like what MSI has done over the years. Liked what they did with their video cards recently.


----------



## Lawcheehung

My opinion on MSI is good. I see them as a good company known for their popular overclocking software, hawx brand cards, and mbs.


----------



## RideZiLightning

My multiple 790FX-GD70s have been absolutely amazing

Best board I've ever used


----------



## bobisgod

Never used an MSI product. Based on product reviews, it seems that they have good quality stuff. Would definitely consider an MSI product


----------



## DaMirrorLink

im in, had an MSI 8600GTS that served me well and serving my brother in his computer


----------



## wcdolphin

My opinion of MSI is simple:
they are a good company that needs some time to increase their brand-name recognition. As to their produts, all I can say is that everything is great, thus far.


----------



## TestECull

Whoooo! I'm a bit indifferent to MSI, honestly, but hey, free swag is free.


----------



## AFQ

Count me in.

I have used many MSI Boards and GPUs. I found their "OC Genie" feature to be very convenient.


----------



## kyle2194

I own an msi board and graphics card, haven't had problems with either and I can say I'm very pleased.


----------



## thisizbrian

ive had great success with msi in the past. but i do not currently use them today. so i will say i am indifferent.

and in


----------



## insaneXIII

MSI has risen to my top 3 MB makers and will soon be up there for video cards too at the rate that they are going. I believe MSI has always been a reputable company, but their recent changes have put them in a better position on the market.


----------



## ?Dirty?

oh nice... MSI is the next brand motherboard/gpu i gonna buy for military grade capacitors


----------



## JE Nightmare

Owned a msi 9800gt, loved the hell out of that card, really wish i didn't break it. ( moving accident lead me to literally walk on it. )


----------



## FallenFaux

I bought an MSI board for my HTPC build and I enjoy the Bios much more than my Asus board, it'll probably be the next motherboard brand I try in my main rig. Their Afterburner software is also pretty good.

Also, in.


----------



## onoz

I think their motherboards are okay, their GPUs are good, and their netbooks are great.


----------



## Nelson2011

In i have a msi gts250 in my rig right now and it's awesome


----------



## bonedancr

MSI = Marvelous Stupendous Innovators


----------



## j0n3z3y

Typically, I wouldn't post twice in a thread like this. I do have to say, this 890GXM-G65 rivals everything I've ever known in AMD land. A rock solid performer that is on the same performance level as my mad oc'ing hawk. <3 them


----------



## xgeko2

I had an MSI dka790gx motherboard Great over clocker until I killed it with cold =D


----------



## Nordic_Thunder12

my current MSI motherboard is very stable and has never given me problems


----------



## MijnWraak

MSI's AM3 boards are wicked sexy man


----------



## Buddharoxor

Love the lightning cards. Some sick clocking on subzero.


----------



## Jo0

MSI has really pushed through in the market lately IMO. I honestly have never considered them till recently. I'm hoping to grab my hands on an x58 bigbang xpower if this dfi board ever dies out.








to them


----------



## Penryn

I have an MSI mobo! Wooooo its kewl!


----------



## BeDuckie

Excellent. I really like the new products they're coming out with. The Big Bang Fuzion and the 890FXA-GD70 are both fantastic boards.


----------



## Bleep

Hey this looks awesome I've always wanted a tech bench! I also have a MSI mobo that I love, its awesome, keeps my stuff nice looking and i love the blue and black theme. The BIOS is even sicker! So many options makes it an awesome overclocker, which is what I would use this bench for!







thanks


----------



## Sanders54

MSI used to be the brand everyone used to stay away from.

Today, they even match my dear ASUS in terms of innovation and craftmanship. Their Lightning non stock GPUs are my favorite though, and the inclusion of Hydra on some boards was brilliant.

I rate them very good, just hope they follow the trend


----------



## stumped

nice!

I've always sorta liked MSI. no clue as to why though.


----------



## lockhead

my first and last MSI board was 865PE Neo back in Pentium 4 days.

it was a bad experience but i don't know if they improved now.


----------



## Andy!

the MSI board caught fire out of nowhere then the rejected my RMA. so i have some hard feelings but ready to give them another shot!


----------



## Azakai

In.

I'm rather indifferent. I love the design of their boards, but I'm not too sure of their reliability after a MSI K8N Neo died on me a while ago. I'm sure they've improved since then.


----------



## sigfreik

MSI has some good motherboards that perform well.


----------



## reflex99

.All my msi products have been very good sofar. I think msi is very good.


----------



## kraygon

MSI FTW !!!


















kraygon


----------



## lawrencendlw

I honestly love the MSI Big Bang-XPower board. It has tons of features that boards that cost $100 more come with. All the reviews that I read (unfortunately I read them after I bought my board) made this board out to be phenomenal. In fact if I end up getting a refund for my Asus P6X58D Premium board, that I am now on my 3rd RMA with and Asus has no intention of doing anything to make right the wrongs they have done towards me, then I fully intend to buy a Big Bang X-Power. I currently own a MSI GTX 260 Twin Frozr OC and it is by far one of the best cards that I have owned. I'm glad that MSI finally came out with a board this nice but I am sad that it wasn't around in time for me to buy it.


----------



## m|dg3t

A few years back, I wasn't too interested in MSI products; however, I love my current MSI motherboard!


----------



## N3G4T1v3

I really like MSI, it was a real pity when my MSI 790FX-GD70 died, never fully got to see it's potential. But I'm getting my MSI 890FXA-GD70 today, very excited to see what it can do


----------



## ebolamonkey3

In!

My only experience with MSI is the Twin Frozr GTX 465 Golden Edition, which I love and has treated me solid so far. It seems like recently MSI has been trying to build up their brand name to compete with the likes of Asus and Gigabyte, and they've been doing a pretty good job thus far with their higher end products like the Big Bang series and Twin Frozr II video cards.


----------



## Whippet_Good

I have an MSI MB and I'm looking forward to getting an MSI GTX 460 to go with it.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

MSI's stuff usually isn't that bad, but I've seen their customer service range from mediocre to awful, including sending out as an RMA replacement, a badly patched motherboard that had suffered a catastrophic short circuit. It was crudely repaired and failed within an hour of use.

When their stuff is new it isn't half bad, but I wouldn't rely on their warranty.


----------



## Tator Tot

This is my post, I could use a new tech station.

On the note of MSI; I've liked their reason ramp up in quality. And GPU's they really been bringing the heat against Gigabyte & Asus (for multi brand vendors.)

To be honest though; I've got my fair share of issues with their boards as well. Overclocking could be improved; but getting rid of Vdroop on AMD boards would be my biggest suggestion.


----------



## USFORCES

MSI rocks


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

I've actually pretty good experience with MSI. I haven't used much of their graphics cards, but their 5770s are rock solid stable for all my client builds, and my first enthusiast graphics card was an MSI 8800 GTS 320. I'll always have fond memories of that card


----------



## Dwalin Co

I hold MSI fairly high in regad when it comes to their nvidia GPUs when it comes to ATI ehhhh not so much. Motherboards are pretty good too from what ive heard


----------



## sgr215

In!

I like MSI, specifically their video card designs.


----------



## zhylun

All of my experiences with MSI products have been good. A friend had an issue with an 8800 a while back, but MSI took care of it no problem.


----------



## lsdmeasap

Get me in hur!

I like some of MSI's older style heatsinks on their motherboards, haven't had a look at them much lately though.

This bench looks great, would be awesome to win!


----------



## .:hybrid:.

Can people from Europe also apply?


----------



## Inglewood78

MSI has improved much over the years, but still a step below Asus/EVGA.


----------



## murderbymodem

<3 my R5770 Hawk.


----------



## wumpus

I think MSI does a great job with their GPU's, i mean look at the GTX 480 lightning, or the GTX275 Lightning. Awesome clocking cards that consistently beat other manufacturers.

now motherboards.....well thats a different story....I'm not too fond of the X-ppower boards, and the big bang x-power is $100 cheaper than the other OC boards for a reason...


----------



## KamuiRSX

I'm in

Honestly, I rather like MSI.

I own a MSI K7N2 Delta ILSR. Their support is meh. I had a problem with the board and called their support who was of no help at all and I just re-read the manual and then I figured out how to fix it on my own so thank god for detailed manuals.


----------



## Fletcherea

DrMOS, need I say more =)


----------



## Ihatethedukes

Most definitely IN.

MSI lightening II 5870's are fantastic. The L1 was a huge let down. MSI has to be a little more diligent with BIOS updates for their lower end boards. Mine has a horrible issue where it refuses to reset but hard boots fine.


----------



## BountyHead

My first System i Built i Used MSI and i continue to use the great products the produce. MSI is always an option for me when looking at Mobos.


----------



## tweaker123

IN! i like theyre graphics cards, such as the non reference ones, that cool much better like the hawks or lightings etc.


----------



## CJRhoades

Awesome contest.

When I first joined OCN, it seemed like there was a lot of hate going around about MSI's motherboards but over the past year, I think they've really stepped up their game. I'm also liking their custom coolers on ATi GPUs. The Afterburner GPU overclocking software is just fantastic.


----------



## kiwwanna

I've never owned an MSI product, so I'm impartial to them. However if I could see myself owning a tech station...


----------



## bfe_vern

I, too, had an MSI board for the 939. It worked well enough for me!


----------



## Menace

I'd like to throw my name in the mix, and I'm rather indifferent to brand name, I go by what best fits my needs and remains in my budget.

However, I do have an MSI motherboard (K9N6PGM-V2) that does suit my needs although I wish it had more overclocking features.


----------



## ydna666

I like the colourschemes of recent MSI motherboards with the black pcb. They new NB/SB heatsinks also look the business. They are good overclockers & have an easy to use Bios flashing utility.


----------



## Craiga35

All my MSI products are still running, and from what I've heard, they have a pretty good RMA department. So my view is they are pretty good.


----------



## xtascox

I am happy with MSI. I had (well its still on my shelf) a MSI 8600GTS oc'd edition and that thing took a beating. It overclocked great and probably performed better than it should have. I used to be able to play the first Dirt on all high settings with 2xAA I believe.

Anyway, count me in


----------



## iambald

I've never owned an MSI product, so i'm rather indifferent to them.


----------



## l4n b0y

IN!

My Bro is to this day using a MSI 650I Motherboard, OC'ed and running 24/7. Before, it was my board, and it ran a Q6600 @ 3.5 no problem. Good Stuff.


----------



## Markeh

In

I own several MSI motherboards, including:

MS-7061 w/ Sempron 2400+ (socket 462, see Ignorance in sig)
MS-6163 Pro w/ P3 450MHz
MS-5191 (Socket 7)

None of these products have ever put a foot wrong. I would buy MSI time and time again.

Sidenote: Would shipping abroad be paid?


----------



## Jamanious

in

I don't have a major opinion of their products, though I know they've sereved my brother well.


----------



## NameUnknown

I'm in

Only used a couple of msi video card. Never HD any trouble with any of them though. Seem to be a very reliable card maker.


----------



## thomas_quinn

I love my msi hawk I know they are quality company since we still have a couple p4 computers running with msi boards.


----------



## vanarnam

also in!

I've got, at last count, 13 MSI K9A2 platinums. best board to fold on IMO due to the number of slots, easy layout, simple bios, and supplemental molex power (on a board that's not 400$). thanks MSI!


----------



## Blade Rage

in!

Never used an MSI product. But Atlas Folder uses their MSI K9A2 Platinum motherboards for his massive folding racks, so they must be solid


----------



## Buggedout

^^

My only experience with MSI is with their grapics cards. The card has never gave me any trouble and overclocks nicely. I have also heard that the RMA process is troublefree with MSI.


----------



## burwij

Count me in!

MSI has always meant dependability and quality to me. I used an MSI KT3-Ultra mobo and an MSI GeForce4 Ti 4200 in my first build 8-9 years ago and have gone with several of their products since. Thanks MSI!


----------



## Hy3RiD

Well, the only MSI product I had had the motherboard/case holes in the wrong place, cut incorrectly. But, their GPU's look very nice and their support was friendly! And, ofc, I'll pay P&P


----------



## JacobKay97

Holy **** that looks niceeeeee.
I'm in.

MSI is a pretty damn good company, they are like the first to use a custom cooler on a new GPU. Their motherboards are ace, big bang xpower. You are also the first to make a custom PCB GTX 480 (I think).

Please let me win this.

I hate random number generators, I never get the number the generate randomly.


----------



## BlackOmega

In!

As for MSI, I've only even owned one of their products --the 790FX-GD70. And my first opinion is that it's a great board. Lots of features for overclocking, LOTS of voltage control in the BIOS. Great looks, great layout, all in all a great board. 
My only gripe with it is that, IMO, there are too few memory dividers. But that's it.

MSI also put out Afterburner which replaced the Precision tool for me. More features in it, and it just looks nicer.


----------



## luvsan

wIN!!!

I don't have any msi products maybe this will be the first?


----------



## TheSprunk

The only MSI products I've ever used are currently in my sig rig. The GD80 and a 9800GT T2D1G. Very happy with both of them, although the 9800GT is getting quite dated lol.


----------



## Norlig

I really like how they use Military components in their Graphics cards. no coil whine <3


----------



## twich12

was indifferent before but those big bangs look awesome, might be switching from asus to MSI next upgrade


----------



## xBISHOPx

Have an old MSI P7n board thats lasted me some time. Good brand and nice looking techstation







.


----------



## mav2000

Proud owner of the MSI GD70 790FX for sometime now. Great OC board which has put a lot more expensive boards to shame.Also great RMA service, one of the few that has that in India.


----------



## Baldy

About to get a MSI GTS 450 Cyclone to replace my GTX 260. Always wanted to get a Cyclone or Hawk.


----------



## MSIalex

Just for the record, every comment (good or bad) is taken seriously by us.

Rest assured, problems in the past cannot be fixed, but problems in the future can at least be addressed amicably for the parties involved.

There's a lot of stuff regarding business, RMA, warranty, MIR, and support that cannot be explained in one (or several) post(s). But reading all the negative stuff so far, I can easily come up with an answer for every scenario... what I'm saying is this: there's a reason why things ended up the way they did (good or bad), I would just like to thank you for your feedback.

If you have anything you wish discuss with me on issues you may have heard about (or have had) in the past with MSI, please feel free to PM me and I'll be more than happy to answer your question.

-alex


----------



## MSIalex

BTW I'll try to get another picture tomorrow that shows how the rig should be set up... I don't have a CPU to install but you guys will at least get the idea.

-alex


----------



## LiLChris

Sweet!

Also nice you got your Hardware Rep image.


----------



## yabo

I've liked everything I've owned by them thus far, but nothing recently has been "up my alley" as it were. Maybe with my next build they'll have something that fits it =)


----------



## Zeva

MSi Seems to do alot betternow i remember when i first started they were to be avoided now it seems they make some of the better GPUs now


----------



## yashau

MSI makes some of the best cards around these days and no one can deny it


----------



## kidwolf909

Originally, I was not a huge fan of MSI. My roommates MSI E-series motherboard wasn't that great and the onboard sound went out on it after some minor OC's. However, since receiving my MSI GTX465 Golden Edition, I have fallen in love!!!!

The Twin Frozr II is the sickest cooler for any GPU in my opinion and the craftsmanship of the card is incredible. A+!


----------



## AblueXKRS

I cannot honestly say I like or dislike MSI. I've heard good things, I've heard bad things. Nobody manages to be perfect, but MSI apparently does a damn good job.

In.


----------



## Xyphyr

MSI makes a great overclocking tool. Hope I win the case. (or lack there of)


----------



## SmokinWaffle

I've heard bad thing about MSI boards, but a friend has one and it's been nothing short of great. Their Lightning coolers are impressive too.









Oh, and of course, Afterburner is essential software to us.


----------



## Byakuya

In aswell. From my experience i can say nothing bad about MSI products.


----------



## jfizz84

Have owned an MSI vid card. Perform as expected. Fair performance with great price. i was pleased but not so much on longevity of item. Would buy again though. Would love to win this tech station. And if I win I will hold a freebie contest for my 800D.


----------



## vspec

In. I've never had a single problem with any MSI products in the past as they are usually top notch. I've owned 6 different motherboards from them.


----------



## Skaterboydale

MSI boards are a beast at overclocking, and i've only ever used their boards since my issues with overclocking with my last Gigabyte board


----------



## SpeedNuggeT

MSI is the underdog of the PC manufactering market, and they make awesome products, including this limited edition case!


----------



## pzyko80

in. my first ever high end vid card was an msi goodluck to all


----------



## MSIalex

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
Also nice you got your Hardware Rep image.









Yeah, I just saw that earlier.










-alex


----------



## levontraut

i do not know what the build quality is now, but when i had my p4 it was a great board. and from what i hear by friends and fellow OCN's it is still a very good product. so i would like to say it is good.


----------



## Mr.Pie

1. I think MSI is being really innonative by really pushing Lucid Hyrda Technology
2. I don't buy MSI motherboards because of general bad reputation, but I might pick up one of their Lucid Boards if the price seems right.
3. I love their Graphic Cards only critisim I have on their GPU's are that sometimes they screw up on the first revision ie. 5870 Lightning then they release a 2nd version that sometimes fixes the problem, sometimes doesn't ie. GTX460 Talon strike


----------



## Chuckclc

Oh yeah! Let me in on this! I own the MSI 790FX- GD70, my previous board was the MSI 785gm-e51. Both are great boards, still have both, and Im dying for a tech station. I change stuff often and my CM 922 is kinda useless because I leave the side pannel off and lay it down. I need to make this move already.


----------



## GanjaSMK

I've always had excellent results with MSI products. When my aunt asked me for help in choosing a laptop for my uncle - we found a spectacular laptop by them that fit everything they needed. Since, they have replaced their desktop completely with the laptop. The laptop has had no issues since purchase last Christmas and continues to keep my aunt and uncle happy.

Can't say I've ever personally heard negative things towards MSI - that must be for a reason. Good quality products, most definitely.

When asked, I recommend MSI without hesitation!


----------



## Pillz Here

In!

I've never personally owned an MSI product so I'm pretty much indifferent. I did put together a build for a close friend of mine with an MSI board and it's still going strong, so in my limited experience...I'd have to give them a thumbs up.

Looks like a nice tech station, would like to have it.


----------



## Ivan TSI

Well i only own 2 Twin Frozer GE 470's







and i love them!


----------



## [email protected]

Personally I think MSI makes good graphics cards. I liked the twin frozr cooled cards the most. And btw that's one nice looking techstation


----------



## Uncivilised

I've owned a few older generation msi cards and now an msi laptop as in my sig rig. I LOVE the laptop, performs so well gaming wise. Overall great company but often some flaws with products but then again, nothings perfect


----------



## Grobinov

Love the MSI TwinFrozr line for GPUs but their mobo I had kept burning the VRMs even after 2 RMAs (quick service tho)...The third board is still running strong even after some abuse by my younger brother


----------



## EditeD

Love the MSI X58 Eclipse Plus, to bad It has craptastic NB cooling. : /

/QQ


----------



## KOBALT

An MSI motherboard was the first mobo I chose when building my first PC. Long story short, It's still kicking away in another rig. That's more than I can say about some of my experiences with other manufacturers.


----------



## Darkknight512

I have never actually owned an MSI product but my sister's MSI Wind and MSI G-Series laptop have been working wonderfully and if I were to get a laptop today I would say MSI is high on the list.


----------



## Mmansueto

In.

I have not had a MSI board since my 650i a few years ago. It was nice, overclocked decently, but most important, it was rock solid stable.


----------



## ColdRush

In.

All boards I've owned are made by them, and my current graphics card is also by them. Great quality products, and all with sexy black pcbs. MSI is great company, more people need to realize that. Most importantly, they try to standout from the competition with unique coolers and such.


----------



## el gappo

I like this tech-station. My friend has one, plenty of space, nice to use.


----------



## Redwoodz

MSI graphics cards about the best you can get.


----------



## CryWin

It's nice that MSI products are improving so much, I'm starting to prefer them over many other companies...


----------



## CyberDruid

I have only puchased one MSI product, an open box socket 939 board. It would not go into BIOS. That's all I know about their products. Great looking tech station.


----------



## mikeymac17

MSI: Good looking equipment at decent prices.


----------



## Denz

Love MSI!

I have their 790FX-GD70 and 2 of their graphics cards.

I have never had an issue with them in the past and definitely plan on using them to get my new board and recommending them to a friend building his own rig in a few months.

That techstation looks so sweet! Too bad there are so few, that would be a great product to put a SKU on.


----------



## leekaiwei

In! Personally never had an MSI product and so I'm probably indifferent to it. I don't think it's as good as the other brands since I haven't seen much news from them compared to other compaies.


----------



## Syrillian

I've owned one MSI Mobo. I did not do much OC'ing with it as was slated for stability over time, so I am not qualified to comment in that area.

Neat techstation... would be a great addition to the active collection.


----------



## droolsainte

Love their cards, haven't had any trouble with them. Never tried their broads but will def try in the future.


----------



## jrockut83

I can't say anything about MSI specifically since I've never owned an MSI product but their prices are usually on the better end. They seem to offer a lot for their low prices - which is good









The workstation looks pretty awesome. Good luck to all... me included


----------



## UTT

My first build was an msi and i had it for 2 years before i upgraded to an asus. Never had a problem with msi but i really like asus and i cant get away from them.


----------



## Frosty88

In!

This station would go well with my two MSI 465 Golden Editions.









I've got to say though, I have a new respect for MSI. I've had an MSI 890FXA-GD70 motherboard and two MSI GTX 465 Golden Edition GPUs in the last 3 months and I was/am extremely impressed with the build quality and performance. I think their customer service is top-notch, I mean, it's amazing that MSI reps have visited my thread to help out those with questions on their MSI GPU(s).


----------



## Sno

I have not owned an MSI product since I had my old Athlon 2500 Barton in one of their boards.

I do plan on purchasing one of their products sometime. I try not to be bias when it comes to brands and try them all.


----------



## Forsaken_id

I haven't owned an MSI product, so I'm indifferent.


----------



## Baskt_Case

I have no real oppinion of MSI's equipment, except that I know they are well established and seem to have a very good reputation. Although I dont find their name spoken of often here at OCN, it _does_ happen more frequently than it used to. Reviews of their products seem to represent a fine ownership experience, and I have no doubt that one day should I find a piece of their hardware to suit my desired specifications, I would not hesitate to purchase it.

That being said, I find the prize in this contest to be quite unique, and otherwise FREAKING AWESOME!!!!

Hats off to MSI.


----------



## mott555

I've got an MSI GeForce MX 440 from a long time ago that still works fine. It's in a Pentium III btw.

Haven't used anything else by MSI. But my experience with the MX 440 was good.


----------



## JerseyDubbin

Love their products, never had any issues with them.

Bigbang is very tempting.


----------



## Aawa

I am indifferent to their motherboards however I do like their cooling on the 5XXX gpu's


----------



## jaredgomez

That techstation would be my first MSI product if ever.


----------



## MAXX3.3_Esq

Nice products - but I am partial to a different color scheme


----------



## cory1234

MSI has good marketing. The HAWK cooling solution is one of the best out there right now.


----------



## bahmtf

MSI makes great boards and has great service. If I had money like my brother I would have an MSI board like him!


----------



## Sizuke

Oh boy im up for this! as for MSI have not had the chance to get their products but read a few good reviews on some of their products, also they usually well presented. Good luck to me and everybody else


----------



## Death Dealer

I've owned only one piece of MSI hardware pretty sure it was socket 939. I only used it for a week before I upgraded to a SLI Biostar board and gave this to my brother and strapped in a 3400 for him. From what know this boards been running for 3-4 years now even though I have to fix upteen viruses that boy will never learn.


----------



## Farih

my first build was based on an msi board 12 years ago and it never has failed me yet








for me msi is one of the top 3 motherboard makers.

had a few graphiccards from msi to wich all been of good quality to


----------



## PCSarge

ive used MSI boards in over 500 builds for friends, family, and customers, had this EVGA board not been cheaper, my i5 would be on a big bang right now, i still have one of few remaining PIII boards from them thats still ticking, even after years of use and abuse

and i find thier twin frozr graphics cards quite exceptional, though i cant afford the price tag i wish i could


----------



## omega17

Completely indifferent









Never owned an MSI product, although wouldn't mind starting with that rather swish station


----------



## JadedRedDragon

I am indifferent about MSI. I had an MSI P6N SLI Platinum LGA 775 NVIDIA nForce 650i SLI ATX Intel Motherboard and my computer always liked to crap out and blue screen. It also couldn't handle my Intel Core 2 Extreme QX6850 Processor. I would have to try out more MSI hardware and see how my experience is with it.


----------



## hli53194

Instead of praising MSI, I'm going to be honest; I had a old 775 board, and honestly it wasn't that great. And I haven't really had the chance to use any other MSI products, so I hope this is the first. In any case, good luck to all who enter!


----------



## Warsteiner

I really like MSI. They seem like a great company. Love my Vid Card from them!


----------



## KZISME

MSI has great quality and pretty good boards


----------



## lucifermn

In.

I like MSI alot. Because it's cheaper than others but more or equally reliable.
But i have a small con. I recently bought a MSI GTX465 and registered it and there was no Promotions. No games, no free software etc. MSI should introduce Promotion system like EVGA. Then they will be the BEST.


----------



## jbobb

Count me in!! I have owned 2 MSI video cards....at 8800GTS (G92) and one of my current GTX740's I still use. Never had a problem with them at all. Both were great cards.


----------



## KarmaKiller

Hmm.. I thought I posted in this yesterday, but apparently it didn't go through.
Anywho, I've used several MSI motherboards, and a few MSI GPU's in various builds over the years. I personally have a MSI P35 NEO 2 in one of the PC's here, and love that motherboard. I really have had good luck with MSI over the years, and will continue to recommend them and use them till I have a reason not too.


----------



## dominique120

MSI makes great products at a great price, I recommend them to my friends when they ask me what is the best bang for buck

That Techstation looks beautiful, being so rare it must be worth more than $500


----------



## HaiLKroniK

In.

I have had 0 problems with my MSI ngtx470 graphic cards and would buy from them again without question.


----------



## Benladesh

I helped my friend build and overclock his dual msi 470 rig. They are solid products, I'm quite jealous of his rig. I use afterburner to overclock my rig, works like a charm.

Love it =]


----------



## Schoat333

I have never owned an MSI product, but might someday. I do like their p55 mobo's, but I got a deal on the ASUS.


----------



## h00chi3

I have a MSI Wind netbook. I am in!


----------



## redmustang

In!

MSI is on my list of brands I would buy, wish I had hawk 5770 instead.


----------



## iamtheonlystevo

In
I still use an old MSI 650i SLI board in one of my rigs. Like the board aside from the fact that it has a cold bug with a pentium D 805 (has to "warm up" before it will boot, cpu must be over 25c)


----------



## Magus2727

I have always liked and wanted MSI products. there asthetics are very appealing to me and they make a good high quality poduct and a still competive price. My next videocards and Motherboards will be MSI products.


----------



## mortimersnerd

In.

Used multiple of their MSI K9A2, have been satisfied with their products.


----------



## BinaryDemon

In.

I own a MSI 4850 512mb card. I have never had any issues with it, so my opinion of MSI is a positive one.


----------



## *the_beast*

MSI are the only motherboards I've bought in years. Never disappointed. Recently got one of there GFX cards and it was just as nice! This tech station would just round out the collection!


----------



## Davidboon

I am using Msi motherboard now , and till now i have not got any problems plus its super powerful .


----------



## Darren9

It has to be indifference, I've never owned one. Great give away though.


----------



## jgarcia

Built a rig for my brother using the Fuzion. Very dependable name brand. Im in *fingers crossed*


----------



## grillinman

In!

I had an awesome Radeon they made years ago (don't even remember the model). Good stuff!


----------



## Genzel

In..

I'm thinking about getting a 465 twin frozr unless I skip this generation of cards.


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

MSI makes good stuff, their color choices are not the best though.


----------



## merple

In please.

I had an old 9800 Pro that rocking, other than that not had any other MSI products.


----------



## Hildolf

I've had two MSI motherboards and an MSI laptop. So far, I'm pretty impressed with their products, and will continue to buy them.


----------



## ChvyVele

In for this. Only MSI product I've had is my current motherboard but, liking it a lot. My roommate has an MSI laptop which is also pretty awesome, very quiet even when the fan is pumping out hot air. Only thing is I've heard horror stories about MSI customer support. Not that they won't replace your defective product, just that it takes a long time.


----------



## PCWIZMTL

I build alot of PC's with MSI boards for their value/price, me likey

In!!!


----------



## NMZmaster

In.

I don't own any MSI products currently but I have been looking at a few of their laptops for a friend, which seem decently priced.


----------



## BigMak911

I've had the best luck with my MSI boards and their customer service, again in my experience, has been top-notch. They're also near my house!


----------



## Orestes

I have a 790FX-GD70 from my AMD Build that overclocked like a champ. 965 was running 4.3ghz with only some minor stability issues (wouldn't pass 25000 in linx, but never crashed during regular use). looking forward to their bulldozer board.


----------



## dropkickninja

In In In









I'm liking MSI these days, bought a motherboard from working great and considering MSI for some gtx 460 upgrades.


----------



## PDXMark

Here's my single post.

Please let me win!


----------



## 1337LutZ

Their GTX 654 is the king of games


----------



## downlinx

Wow, what an awsome station, btw Msi has always treated me well, i really cant say anything bad about them. I have bought about 20 MSI barebones systems for clients and everyone has always workd right from the box. I always recommend msi barebones.


----------



## Boatski

Great company from what I hear. If EVGA wasn't around, MSI would be my next choice.


----------



## ryanrenolds08

Gotta be honest that Tech Station looks hawt!

Other than that I am not a fan of MSI.


----------



## Pheatton

Great looking piece of hardware. I have only owned one piece of MSI gear but it was one heck of a board that never let me down.


----------



## AsAnAtheist

I particularly enjoy MSI's motherboards, only other brand I trust more is ASUS. Also their laptops have been catching some interest on my part due to their prices.

In to start my new build-


----------



## Harrier

Looks hot.

Never had an MSI card so I don't really have an opinion. Generally though people seem to be happy with them.

IN!


----------



## Maxxa

In, as a current owner of a MSI GTX 470 I can say I love it. It was the lowest price and the best deal.
Overclocked to 800/1600/1800 with after burner. These folks know whats going on.


----------



## Anthony360

In

I like ther gpus but never really considered any.
But this tech station does look awesome.


----------



## n1helix

In,

Never owned a MSI product, but heard that MSI graphics card are pretty good, maybe I should give them a try.


----------



## xToaDx

They recently angered me when they tried to charge me $170 to replace an in-warranty laptop.


----------



## Fallen Angel -X

MSI been getting alot better recently

<3 the Cyclone coolers aswell


----------



## Dan17z

IN!
I like MSI. IF my GTX465 TwinFrozerII GE didn't arrive DOA, and if Newegg had more in stock I would be loving that card. Great price for essentially a GTX470


----------



## jayba420

cant participate in this contest cuz i'm new but I love MSI stuff!


----------



## Blostorm

It has RMA center in canada!


----------



## PvtHudson

In.

Haven't used many MSI products. Only one I used was a micro ATX AM3 board for a budget rig. Pretty decent mobo. Can't really judge them though. Still, I do love Afterburner.


----------



## runeazn

in









used to think MSI was a plan Z option like biostar.

but after their revolutionair Mobo,GPU etc.
i finnaly thought of them as a A+ Brand,Soon i think i am going to buy one of their graphic cards








a GTX460 Msi Cyclone







but we'll see how good, maybe a MSI GTX475







?

I really love afterburner,
this it is

Kind Regards,
Rune


----------



## this n00b again

im in.

msi hasn't failed me so far.


----------



## EduFurtado

My personal experience with MSI to the present moment is their afterburner software which I believe is just a better binned version of evga tweak, asus smart, since they are all developed under the riva tools roof - not sure aobut this, though.

But their lightning video card series fancies me.

edit: I just remembered that my first motherboard (bought with my money) was an msi. great money for the value, but I didn't like when I found out I couldn't overclock with it. It is still working to this date on a little server I've got here at home


----------



## pololance

Never owned an MSI product so I'm indifferent.

But I would love to give my opinion on MSI's techstation!


----------



## digital0ne

I love my MSI 790FX-GD70, when I max out my setting until something pop's, I know it was the mobo!


----------



## G.E.Nauticus

Been a Loyal MSI Buyer since I was like 13 years old (that would be since 1999). I love MSI's product it has always been very reliable. I now own The infamous GD-70 and love it.. Over-Clocks extremely well on air and water even with locked chips.


----------



## ghettogeddy

when my old p4 mobo died i had to find a new one the only one i could find was a msi board and it kicked but for a good number of years then i sold it on here


----------



## CM690

I've not had that much experience with MSI always thought they were a low budget brand but after purchasing the MSI P55-GD80 I can say its one of the best boards I've ever owned







Don't regret this purchase one bit!









Nice tech station, in


----------



## Mikezilla

I'm in. I've never had an issue with MSI products so they get a big







from me.


----------



## Josh154

In!
I has a MSI 785gm-e65 in my last build and loved it! Their quality seems to be getting better and better it seems like. Also their GPU"s usually kick some butt with their twin frozr cooling! My next gpu will be a msi gtx 460 forsure!


----------



## The Master Chief

might as well.

in


----------



## ZTempo

In.

Love the design of my 790FX-GD70, and the fact that the cheapest gtx480 in my country is from MSI .. Oh, and the tech station looks great!


----------



## Speedster159

I love MSI boards and Graphics Cards been using them ever since............


----------



## CTRLurself

Count me in. I've had great luck with MSI graphics cards, and their motherboards are rock solid - but flashing a BIOS is annoying.

Just finished another MSI build computer as a matter of fact... but why are they always blue?


----------



## pash1k

In!

I have the MSi Hawk and I really like it. I wish I had gotten a better chip (only 930/1330 at stock) but that's just luck of the draw. Also, if I didn't get the Hawk for $100 through local listings I wouldn't have gotten it - $180 is overpriced and was even before the release of Fermi.


----------



## shadow19935

well i have been using my GD80 for nearly a year now, i think their products are the cheapest while having great quality for the features that you get. For example my board has touch sensetive power and reset buttons, special connections for measuring voltages with a voltmeter and excetra. I think MSi is pretty decent for the price


----------



## redhat_ownage

in!

i miss my msi 865pe neo2-v, it was a good board other then some bios bugs.
i was still able to pull 4ghz 24/7 overclock out of a 2.8ghz Prescott.
and this later on http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=156590
if this classified dident fall into my lap i would most likely be running a MSI bored.


----------



## pmrballer123

i like msi products, i use to have a 790fx board and it was a beast


----------



## smartasien

bought a msi 870a-g54 board and the mosfets blew under load. but i also bought many other products including a msi netbook and gtx460. still think they're a upstanding brand.


----------



## blupupher

Only MSi product I have ever personally used is a MSi HD4350 that is in use in my bedroom HTPC and works well.

I did a build for my sister with a MSi AM2 board and the ethernet port would keep disconnecting and required a reboot to get it working again (does this in XP and Windows 7), so I had to use an old PCI ethernet card i had laying around.

So my view is limited, but is positive overall.


----------



## AyeYo

Definitely in, this would be great for my new server.

My honest opinion of MSI... truly awesome hardware, but they really need to work on the firmware end of things. This GD-80 is an amazing board, but the BIOS is the biggest pain in the balls ever and the auto sub-timing settings are horrendous.

On the graphics end of things, they're awesome. I have an MSI GeForce2 Ti that's still rocking out in my girlfriend's rig. It plays Minecraft pretty well for it's tremendous age.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

I like MSI. Generally prices are good and Motherboards are of good quality. Had one go wrong but the RMA department sorted it very quickly. Happy customer !


----------



## Enfluenza

i love MSI! i have their passive HD5450 and works great (even tho its entry level)
most of MSI's intel mobos are BEAST but their AMD ones (890FXA specifically) have issues. the 870A fuzion and SLI mobo are awesome tho!
great company









btw innnnnnnnnnn


----------



## Shrimpykins

MSI, from what I have experienced, makes some great boards. Some of the features (like on mobo overclocking buttons) seem useless to me but the more features the better as long as they don't screw something up.

I am using one of their MATX boards and it is working great as a media PC right now.


----------



## DragonLotus

MSI is good. Especially their Cyclone coolers for cards.


----------



## ZHoob2004

I haven't had much experience with msi, but the one board I did have by them was barely listed on their website, and the wrong bios was on it so when I flashed it, it bricked my board. (twice)


----------



## Turgin

Never owned an MSI product, but their reputation seems favorable with people I trust,


----------



## Speedma11229

In,

I have never owned an MSI product, so I'm indifferent but I haven't heard the best things from them.


----------



## Ninjastryk

In!

Loving both my GTX 465 Twin FrozrII's (Non GE)


----------



## Blackhawk4

In. I currently own a 5770 hawk and love the performance I've been able to get out of it. The price may be slightly higher than regular 5770, but with the hawk I feel like I get a better quality product than most 5770s that was definitely worth the higher price.


----------



## fshizl

In, MSI 465 gold edition owner, great card


----------



## un1b4ll

I'm comfortable putting MSI parts in rigs I build for friends and family. Reputable company!


----------



## postama

In, that tech station looks nice.


----------



## akai

I've never been a fan of their motherboards, but the video cards are amazing.


----------



## SinX7

I like the MSI GPU







I loved the 5770 HAWK!


----------



## DNytAftr

In!

first time got msi motherboard was big bang xpower and love it one the best motherboards ive had


----------



## PcKiller

In.

Love MSI, Great company.


----------



## cookies4breakfast

In! I recently used an MSI 870 motherboard and an MSI Hawk 5770 in a recent build for a friend, and they are both rock solid. I like MSI so far and will certainly be buying from them again.


----------



## ~Strawberry~

My MSI P55-GD80 was an amazing board, looked insane and clocked well It's now in the good hands of another ocn'er with a cold boot mod lol.


----------



## _02

I had and still have an MSI NX8800gt.










I had no issues with it and it was a total beast.

Two thumbs up.


----------



## rtop2

Wow thanks for this chance! MSI is an awesome company, their boards are amazing, cards are great and their customer support is stellar. A+ company.


----------



## kow_ciller

In.

My P55-GD65/GD80/ Trinergy were all very very very good P55 boards. IMHO they are the tops on the P55 front. I look to see them continue that with sandy bridge.


----------



## WingedCow

I have personally never owned a MSI part. But that thing looks sexy.


----------



## _Chimera

I like MSI graphic cards <3

GL !!!!!!


----------



## Markisa

I believe MSI products are of the highest quality compared to its competitors. The HAWK series is impressive and their AMD motherboards are top notch.


----------



## Tech-Boy

I used to not think much of MSI. But lately I have been seeing good things from them! Especially in there higher en gpu cards. My brother has a msi board and it has been rocking solid for a year now


----------



## SporkofdooM

Had lots of luck with MSI in the past, my first non-name brand computer sported a k7t-turbo I believe it was.

An MSI 9600gt and motherboard also live in the rig I built for my dad this past summer, and do the job quite well


----------



## runnin17

IN.

Like MSI for innovation and their awesome 790 board.


----------



## bucdan

Still have their socket A board, and it is still truckin without any issues whatsoever.


----------



## Laylow

The MSI hawk series video cards are great, lot's of OC potential.


----------



## Ethan10584

in like flint. Never had a problem with an MSI product. Loved my old 4850.


----------



## nbrider88

I do like the Video Cards! And the price is always right

What a great prize too! :]


----------



## airbozo

I use MSI motherboards boards on mid level builds for customers. The boards are OK and work nice for what we need.

...and yes I could use a new tech station...


----------



## wheth4400

In, I used to use MSI alot in the old P4 days until I had a very bad experience with a
NEO4-F board. Since then I have used ASUS. I have never used an MSI video card, but am willing to give them a shot if EVGA ever goes down hill lol. MSI wouldn't be my first manufacture to suggest, but if someone was looking to use them I wouldn't steer them away.


----------



## Vincenzo Locs

In!


----------



## Alex132

Always used MSI boards and have yet to be disappointed at all







and recently they are making tremendous leaps and bounds


----------



## Yin&Yang

Decent products friend of mine had MSI board worked perfectly until it was ruined with water might want to think about water proofing them boards


----------



## stellarhopper

In...


----------



## Wabbits

I've Never had any real problems with msi products.
I think they made great mobo, and a few stellar video cards.
I'm in.


----------



## Shrimp

I love MSI.

I've owned several graphic cards by them, including my current primary gaming card the GTX 470, and my past primary gaming card the GTX 260. The GTX 260 was rock solid for a year and a half, no issues with temps or otherwise. Then I had the pink screen issue earlier this year. Sent it in for RMA, and, unfortunately they had sent me a faulty card back. (Different issue, would artifact in game no matter what I did.)

The reason for which I presume was that the card I sent them was an older 192 core model, so they had to dig around for a 192 they had laying around. So the second time I sent them a card back, they paid for my shipping and I was sent a brand new 216 core Twin Frozr 260.

Now, unlike other companies I've dealt with, they didn't try any tactics to make it look like the issue was my fault or that it wasn't covered under warranty, they just replaced the card. That's the kind of service I like. Furthermore on that topic, I do like how you don't need to register the card. Easy to sell or pass on to other people in the future, plus no hassle when going through an RMA.

As far as their other products go, I own an older motherboard by them and it still runs, so nothing to say about that really. Their laptops look nice but I'm not in the market for one at the moment.


----------



## Faint

I've never owned an MSI product before.

However, I have been tempted to buy several items before, especially some of their GPU's.


----------



## jaded

Im in, MSI always has good board, i currently own the big bang board and love it, Im about to buy another one.


----------



## Joell28

In got an msi 890FXA-GD70 thinking about buying msi 5870 lightning but il w8 for some sexy 6xxx ^^ hope msi makes some nice one's and ill get one ^^

msi is great love the bios


----------



## Riou

MSI motherboards are getting better.


----------



## Revenance

Can't say I've used MSI before but I've heard great things about them.. Maybe when I upgrade I'll give them a shot!


----------



## Munkypoo7

A few years ago, I would not recommend as MSI board to anyone, their products seemed to have come with.. idk just something wrong.

As of the past year or two... holy crap, MSI is pulling punches with Asus, Gigabyte etc, scary stuff! Their GFX cards are from another world.. it is honestly quite scary what they've become in such a short time









In please ^^


----------



## Kryton

In.

As an MSI hardware owner, I can say my MSI 790FX GD70 board was a pleasant suprise when I got it and fired it up for the first time.
I've used other brands of MB's and GPU's in the past and this MB along with my MSI 8600GTS cards is indeed a nice setup. The cards are a bit dated I'll admit but they still do what I want them to do without a hitch. I've heard of other GPU's of the same model going bad but not the case here.

In the past few years, MSI has stepped up to the plate and delivered with some innovations thrown in for good measure = Better for us, the consumer. I expect them to continue improving things and to continue producing quality hardware.


----------



## zodac

I wish they would choose better colour schemes for their motherboards, but no complaints about them otherwise.

In.


----------



## smashblock

I've never had an issue with msi products. Been great so far. In fact I am typing this on a msi wind right now.


----------



## Kevlo

I want to join, and most of their mobos are pretty good and their GPUs from what i've used are good


----------



## iamwardicus

My first motherboard was a MSI board - for an AMD Duron processor. Worked quite well except for the fact that the pins in the RAM slots bent when I was switching out RAM sticks. Was a great motherboard. As for MSI as a whole, I appreciate the fact that they pioneered the first motherboard using Lucid Hydra and were willing to give it a go. Their video cards do work quite well as I've a friend who owns a HAWK video card and LOVES it! All in all though I will personally consider myself indifferent leaning towards the brighter side of things concerning MSI as a whole


----------



## gibz117

from personal expierence with MSI boards, neutral (never owned one). from what my friends tell me, MSI boards kick ass. my friends convinced me to get an MSI board.


----------



## Da1Nonly

IN!!

MSI afterburner I love. The gpu's are amazing. And the motherboards are really nice. Just put a system together for a friend using msi gpu and mobo. great build!
And Im also really seeing that techstation in my test room right now!


----------



## c00lkatz

I honestly was never a big fan of MSI until recently. They have really stepped their game up on all fronts. I would not hesitate to buy one of their products today, and could not say the same a few years ago! And their Afterburner program is pure win. I use it over EVGA's now.

Oh yeah, and IN!


----------



## AgentHydra

MSI ROCKS! I loved my MSI K9MM-V and I still love my MSI K9A2 Platinum. And they have some pretty dang good tech support in an age where companies tend to ignore customers.


----------



## ShadowOfDeath

Well i Own one Its 2 Years old And its Doing one hell of a job for a Budget mobo
Might Sound Like a suck up but they Very good value for youre money


----------



## boom50cal

In








MSI has always sounded good to me, but I have never used a physical product of there's in any of my personal stuff. Although my friends have pretty beast MSI stuff in their rigs, and I LOVE Afterburner! Fuzion AM3 is most likely going to be a buy by me pretty soon


----------



## DrBrownfinger

in. i dont have the big bang but i do run a 790fx-gd70. msi


----------



## We Gone

MSI


----------



## spanielcheckers

They seem like a good company, with good product records across the board. Also, their graphics cards are supposed to be insane.


----------



## xlastshotx

Cant think of anything wrong with msi


----------



## magicmike

I have owned an MSI netbook and motherboard, have had zero issues with either and both ran up to par and met or exceeded expectations.


----------



## dham

I own an old MSI 478 motherboard that was bought in 2002. It still works great. I own a P55-GD80 now for my main rig and I haven't had any problems with it. I'm liking it a lot.

Thanks.


----------



## tr8rjohnk

In for this.

I feel that MSI has improved over the years with a few speed bumps along the way. Today, I do feel confident when I purchase one of their products for myself or someone else. Admittedly, I haven't used their very high-end products recently but may do a new build with their Big Bang X-Power (1366) board.

BTW, thanks for the opportunity to both OCN and MSI.


----------



## Wildcard36qs

In of course.

MSI is one of the few brands that I actually consider when making a build. They have been improving themselves over the years by leaps and bounds. I am currently typing on a machine using a Geforce 3 TI 200 built by MSI nearly a decade ago.


----------



## Nautilus

I owned MSI GTX 460 Hawk. The card has great overclocking potential thanks to good quality components and high performance air cooler. It looks fantastic in the case + MSI Afterburner makes it too easy!


----------



## Faster_is_better

Nice giveaway!

MSI had a bad wrap a few years ago, but they seemed to have really turned around, on several fronts, gpu's, mobo's. I hear a lot of good things about them now and I would certainly consider there offerings amongst the other big players.


----------



## Cindex

Everything MSI I've bought has worked out great for me so far, so I'd definitely buy from them again.

Techstation looks really nice


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Msi have improved their GPUs big time.


----------



## universeis42

MSI was always a good brand to me. I never heard of serious RMA complaints and always thought of their products as excellent (MSI Afterburner, NGTX series, etc.)


----------



## opuss

Hey, I've got an MSI 5770 Hawk and its great. Absolutely fantastic. I've had it since August and preforms any and all of the games I've tried. (Yet to try Crysis or anything higher)


----------



## slaney30

I had a MSI p7n sli platinum. I had a helluva time getting a stable overclock on it for a variety of reason. I was impressed with the quality and craftsmanship, however not so much with the bios options. MSI has gotten better lately from what I see. I havent purchased MSI since my last 4870 512mb card which I am still running.


----------



## afunyun

I like MSI, their graphics cards have beast designs.

Also, if I didn't get a deal on this mobo, I would have gotten a Big Bang


----------



## metro

In! I had no problems with my old MSI board, they seem to make solid products.


----------



## JasonCz

MSI has improved their image and quality in the last couple of years. Thanks for offering such a cool piece of hardware!


----------



## Firestorm252

count me in

opinion:
Never had a problem with MSI's stuff. My fileserver runs off an MSI mobo (that is when I'm not screwing up the OS), I've used MSI video cards in client builds since they often have a variety of cooling options, and had the model I was eyeing been widely available in the US I would have picked up one of their laptops.

I'm also somewhat a fan of theirs for at least giving Lucid a starting push. The tech interests me and I was beginning to think it would just fall by the wayside.


----------



## VW_TDI_02

I personally have never used any MSI hardware in my rig but I do absolutely love MSI Afterburner. My dad's rig does have a MSI motherboard and it's still going strong after about 5 years now?? Not too sure how old it is but it's still working great. Not to mention that tech station looks amazing.


----------



## Ellis

Both of my MSI boards have never had any problems at all with them. I like MSI Afterburner, and I like the look of their cards. So I guess I'd say I like MSI overall.


----------



## Burnsy

In;

Personally, I used to loathe MSI. I think they are great now though. Plan on buying one of their Lightning series cards here soon. I used to have one of their mobos and I have to say that it was one of the best I've owned.


----------



## Blizzie

Never used a MSI product but they've grown so much recently, it's amazing.


----------



## Willhemmens

MSI - Used to make awesome boards back in the day then something happened and even a board with a 790GX chipset required a floppy to update the bios.

Then something happened, something really big happened, I dont know why or how but MSI turned there highend stuff around. Since the 790FX-GD70, the first awesome MSI board I can remember of this new found awesomeness, was just that, awesome. Since then we have the 890FX and the X58 series, complete awesome.


----------



## ff02

I once went on a date with an MSI product, and it told me to "put out or get out". I still feel cheap to this day


----------



## MSIalex

BTW, I posted a link to this thread on our Facebook page, FYI.

http://www.facebook.com/MSI.ComputerUS


----------



## Nalty

Used an MSI board in my grandmas build, it was very nice









shame i cant afford one for myself


----------



## wtomlinson

i've used one of their 470s on a buddys computer, and i'd have to say i was pretty impressed. i have never personally owned a product from them, so i'll go with indifferent.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

never had a MSI product yet but love afterburner and kombuster


----------



## damulta

I like MSi cause I think their products are fun to play with


----------



## Slinkman

I have been the proud owner of an MSI 9600GT for about 2 years now. This card has never failed me. I had issue when I first installed it as I had never installed a GPU before, but I contacted MSI and they were willing to walk me through the steps.

I plan on buying a GTX460 from them in the near future.


----------



## TheGoat Eater

I'm probably not able to win one because I already have one probably right? But I have to say I have used mine continuously since two days after I got back home with it from Taipei... The bench table is very nice and serves me well, just needs a once over with a microfiber cloth every once in a while in my dusty room. MSI for me has had great RMA service and great communication for any problem I need help with (Plus everyone in the company - US and Taipei - couldn't be nicer and more pleasant to be around )










Thats just my 2cents worth and congrats to the winner you will like this item


----------



## Rob0tuss1n

I've used MSI products before and will use them again.

Good luck to everyone is the drawing!


----------



## InsideTheCinema

This motherboard was the first MSi product I purchased, and it threw my skepticism of the company aside (and trust me, I _was_ pretty skeptical). I now own a laptop under their brand name, and for it's price I couldn't complain. Overall, I'd say I'm pleased with MSi and their products.

Tech station looks pretty nifty, thanks for the chance.


----------



## lemerex

I have been a fan of MSI ever since I started building my computers. I have 3 machines, two of which are using MSI boards. My personal computer doesn't use a board by them, but a EVGA and MSi 9800GT's in SLI.

Great company, great products....you can't go wrong with them..!


----------



## GoOffroad

Just got a 5770 Hawk. Super excited for MSI performance.


----------



## sweffymo

I like MSI's graphics cards, and their motherboards have really improved lately to become world class... The AMD GD70 mobos are amazing...

Also their software is very convenient as well.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

In

I think MSI is good...

but I do prefer EVGA over them


----------



## Rebel4055

I'm always up for trying new stuff and it seems MSI has been picking up their game and I have never owned a tech station so it would be a interesting thing to own!


----------



## razorguy

In.

MSI is definitely one of the leading companies out there today. With great software like Afterburner and top notch GPU's (Cyclone, Hawk, Twin Frozr, etc) they are showing how capable they are as a company to release a superior product compared to their competition.


----------



## JoshuaaT

I haven't really had much experience with MSI but I am definitely in on this great contest.


----------



## NinjaRicer

Totally in for this.

MSI products are actually quite good. They've been making pretty good enthusiast products, like the Lightning series of graphics cards and their high end AMD board (790FX-GD70, 890FX-GD70) are damn good too. All in all, positive, but their X58 lineup could do with a little sprucing up.


----------



## hollywood406

I'D LOVE ONE!!! It would be a great tool to showcase my X58 PRO Motherboard!














And as often as I tweak and modify it, the tech station would be a welcome addition.

I love my X58 PRO motherboard. It was my first MSI product. I liked my mobo so much that I trusted them to purchase a GTX480 GPU. Love their AfterBurner Tuning Software too. Lots of good products and the support is awesome.


----------



## capt_zman

MSI has always made great products. I own a MSI GTX 460 and a MSI 790fx-gd70 motherboard, both excellent products. Wouldn't hesitate to buy MSI again.


----------



## nitesoul

*MSI 
AFTERBURNER.
*
That is all


----------



## Captain318

I think MSI makes good stuff. Infact I have used alot of their products for friends and family and cant really complain. I would consider MSI for my next build

In


----------



## max302

I used to love MSI but ever since I found out that they only had 3 years on GPUs, my nerd-lust has faded big time.

Plus, their tech support sucks. No toll-free number? That's pretty much just as bad as Asus and DFI. And their tech support me that NOBODY in the comp industry does lifetime warranty on GPUs... which is just plain wrong, and which upset me pretty bad.


----------



## Kinru

In.

MSI afterburner and MSI is a very reliable company from everything I've read.


----------



## The_Punisher

I love MSI Afterburner. My 5770 hawk is a decent overclocker. Wish I had an MSI mobo too instead of this gigabyte one. In for contest.


----------



## Jyr

In!

My opinion of MSI has definately changed from around two years ago.

Today, I feel they're a very high quality brand with the products to back it up.

I love Hawks and Lightnings.


----------



## Pings

I'm liking the techstation for one. I have a MSI MB that I'm using for my HTPC and it's been running great for about a year.


----------



## Jamar16

Pretty good products if u ask me, i like their mobos, pretty good quality


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Never owned MSI products


I lied! I just noticed something...

My very first non integrated GPU ever is from MSI.








MSI 7350 LE. (iphone pic sorry)









I used it up until March of this year when I built my rig, great card! 
Kept me gaming for a while believe it or not.


----------



## mystiksinner

MSI and I go way back. I've been building computers for almost 20 years. My first experience with MSI was the K7N-420Pro (First Nvidia chipset.) and it was a fantastic board. I have used MSI exclusively since then with the exception of one Asus board. Just recently we had a falling out over an RMA fiasco. One of my MSI radeon hd4890's went south and they wanted to replace it with a geforce 9800 GX2 which is a decent card but obviously would not crossfire with my other 4890... long story short, they replaced both cards with a pair of 5850's. A great upgrade for me but I was pretty steamed that they held my cards for 3 months and it could have been another 3 months had I not called up and raised a stink. After the ordeal, it was time to upgrade my 790fx-GD70 to the new 890 chipset. seeing as how I was Mad at MSI I went with the crosshair IV Formula. A great board but it just doesn't seem as solid as my previous MSI boards. on the ch IV, the reference clock is off by .9MHz. Doesn't seem like much but with a multi of 16.5 it becomes 15MHz which isn't huge but can make it more difficult while planning OC's. also, under load, the cores fluctuate independently by as much as 30-40MHz. With my 790FX-GD70, the reference clock always sat exactly at 200 (or whatever it was set to for oc) and I never saw a fluctuation of more than 1-2MHz. I figured it was a problem with ch IV so I RMA'd it. Replacement board does the same same thing. The ROG stuff seems to be all about aesthetics first, then performance. With all the MSI boards I have worked with, They aren't especially flashy but very stable and tolerant of any overclock I throw at them (even when I get a little crazy.) I'm sorry Asus but you just haven't won me over. When the next new chipsets come out, I will look at MSI first. I apologise that I have rambled on here but despite 1 bad rma experience, I have become very passionate about MSI products.


----------



## Bobicon

I haven't tried a MSI board and would like to try one and btw this ends a day after my Birthday it would be a great present =)


----------



## billy66bare

I like MSI because they didn't abandon the AMD/Nvidia option. In fact, they went full force (unlike ASUS) and gave us the only AM3, 3 way SLI board.
Then they went and gave me $20 off the GTX 470, so I got it for $100 under the normal price.
I won't say I'm a fanboi, but they have impressed me so far.


----------



## Dylan33p

MSI 790fx-gd70 is the best AM3 board ever.


----------



## LightSpeedIII

I too have never owned and(or) used an MSI product, so I am indifferent on the subject, but from what I have heard, their products are good, but the mil spec thing is just advertisement to make their products different or better in some way.


----------



## Aaroman

I like that MSI puts on overclock competitions on stuff like that.

I've never owned an MSI product, but I imagine it is pretty good if they willingly put them in the hands of extreme overclockers


----------



## tenkirulez

I think MSI is a top notch company with excellent quality products and I really like there non-reference video cards (twin frozrs, cyclone) and there high end motherboards.


----------



## Jzkillzone23

Msi is a good Board company and is advancing in the GPU market Their TwinfrozerII cards Seem to be very high performance and VERY popular
But back in the day they did make some really low qualiaty boards


----------



## SmasherBasher

I've GOT to have that!!


----------



## RedAndBlueNotebook

I've had pretty good experiences with MSI. I have a P45 MSI board sitting around and it did me well.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

I'm In...
Msi ?
Love their Video Cards... Top Notch.. Had great luck with my R5770 Hawk.
Plus that Techstation would look good with my new k|ngp|n F1 Gemini...


----------



## $ilent

I never owned an msi product, but i like thier motherboards!


----------



## Huw

I wasn't a huge fan of MSI at first, but after I saw the big bang fusion my mind had been changed. It's a beautiful board with a lot of power.


----------



## NZi

In. Just built a rig for my bro using your motherboard/gpu. With overclocking it was easy, and felt alot more stabel than my asus board.


----------



## Sabis

Quite pleased with my GTX470. Would buy from them again. And Afteburner ROCKS!


----------



## Arbiter419

My 8600GTS still runs like a champ. Really great cooling, great prices. I wouldn't mind giving MSI some business if I ever decide to upgrade.


----------



## Lostintyme

MSI is a great business. I love their Hawk cards which overclock amazingly. Their motherboards like Big Bang are awesome too. Their hawk GTX 460 can overclock to 1GHZ (some of them)


----------



## Decade

Two words: Twin Frozr.

After that, hoping to see more of the Lucid Hydra chip come into play on their boards and more development on that end.


----------



## Kvjavs

MSI Make the best Techstations:


----------



## House Cat

I have an MSI HD5770, it's well good.


----------



## Danylu

My friend has a MSI graphics card and it works like a charm.


----------



## JT_Heater

Solid Video cards. Great deals!! You guys rock.


----------



## 1337_Lee

MSI military class


----------



## Kyushu

I don't have any msi products, but I came very close to getting the gtx 460 1gb cyclone gpu they have. I hear and read nothing but great things about that card.

I like what I've read and what people tell me about msi.


----------



## caraboose

In.
I like MSI's 9600GSO shroud.


----------



## ExperimentX

MSI makes some mean cooling units for their cards, the Hawk's are awesome. No experience with their boards as of yet, but I've been hearing good things so far!


----------



## chuckycheeze

i actually havent owned an msi product yet, but i have heard alot of good things about them.


----------



## zeroslutsamus

Msi, solid video cards, questionable 890FXA-GD70


----------



## mrguddat

i love my msi laptop, i cant wait to buy my msi video card i am trying to get a gtx 470


----------



## Riskitall84

Loved the 790FX GD70 and there cards are awesome!

In please


----------



## allikat

In.
MSI's GPUs are brilliant, beautiful clockers with fine coolers.
Some of their motherboards are less brilliant, but most are great.


----------



## CL3P20

I would love to bench on this !! I have a mod'd MSI PDG1 5770 that would accompany it perfectly until I have the funds to replace it for a 5870 Lightning II







MSI makes great GPU's . I will be shooting for all hardware 5770 records in a another month or so.


----------



## BinaryBummer

I've had MSI products many many years ago, They worked fine for me.


----------



## foxlavolpe

I will be happy to know a little more about the station.
MSI is the best brand I never used in my life. I am not a very big expert of PC and I do not know enough about overclocking components etc.
With MSI I did not have any problems at all to do it and very simple , I love the site, the service and very good with technical assistance. Components are the best in quality and prices always better than other brands.
I like how they care about their fans on Facebook and the all promotions and contest.
MSI is pure quality.









Ovner of MSI 790FX GD70 + GTX 260


----------



## pt50

thats pretty cool, my old msi board ran forever..


----------



## H4rd5tyl3

I like MSI a lot, their warranty is good, motherboards are solid, graphics cards are currently some of the best out there (i.e. hawk, golden edition), Afterburner is a wonderful tool which I use all the time. What's not to love about them?


----------



## NonOtherThenI

Yep, I'm gonna have to go with indifferent. Never used MSI, but I like the look of that GFX card for sure, plus I want that case.

Come on lady luck you selfish snag, I never win anything!


----------



## metroidfreak

Love my GTX 465 GE, runs cool and is unlocked finely!


----------



## XiZeL

MSI, Lightening fast GPUs










im in.


----------



## franz

I have come to really enjoy their Twin Frozr and Lightning line of GPUs. They run way cooler and quieter than reference designs.

This test bench would be great for testing folding GPUs!

I am in.


----------



## SKI_VT

I like MSI because They Stand for Micro Star International
and Thats a cool name!
I Also love How they made a such a good Fermi!








The Twin Frozzr ! Its an Epic card, too bad MSI wasnt well known by me, back when i got my parts


----------



## blade19

Wow, this TS is gorgeous









I've always mad excellent OCing results from MSI's graphics card lineup - the double-height active cooled 8800GT was a screamer back in the day! Motherboards, though? Indifferent - I haven't had the pleasure of trying any out lately.


----------



## NAM_killer

Count me in!









MSI have some nice gaming laptops, their graphics cards are of a similar quality to point of view (not including the higher end overclocked editions) and I do not like their motherboards as such. All in all I'm indifferent towards them as a whole.


----------



## N_Scorpion

Great! My 790FX has been running great since I bought it.

Good luck guys.


----------



## killerhz

not a big fan of MSI but got a killer deal from a member here selling the MSI Big Bang Trinergy 1156 motherboard. I grabbed it for my sons b-day build and it's rock solid. totally changed my mind on MSI and the quality of their products.


----------



## losttsol

Personally I have never owned one of their products, but I would buy one. I haven't heard anything bad per se.


----------



## cyronn

I buildt a pc 2 years ago with there 780i mobo for a friend and the motherboard was at high quality and was easy to oc on.


----------



## Dark Volker

I'm in!
I just purchased an MSI GTX460 Twin Frozr II SOC video card. It is great and I also like their video cards with the cyclone cooler. I'm not crazy about their older boards, but haven't had the chance to try the newest stuff.


----------



## yakub0

In please









I like MSI. I'm going to purchase a new mobo sometime soon as my ECS one has more problems than I can handle and I was planning on getting a MSI 890FXA-GD70


----------



## Zhanger

The GTX 465 Twin Frozr II's that I've had were excellent with good aesthetics nonetheless. Been a big fan of the military grade components, but I still found coil whine with my 465.

The Lucid Hydra chip looks to have a bright future with MSI's boards, but I just don't see it as practical right now. The scaling is just not up to par.


----------



## laymansnerd

Back in January of 2009 I was browsing the available 10.1" netbooks that were on the market at the time. The MSI Wind U100 caught my eye immediately, after almost two years of reliability, more than 10 operating systems, and all of the hardware upgrades I've done, it's the best computer I've ever purchased. In the technology sales business I always recommend MSI to my customers who want a reliable computer at a very affordable price.

P.S.
Their motherboards are excellent as well!!


----------



## neonlazer

MSI Afterburner is a great way to overclock a video card! If only my Sapphire could actually overclock very much


----------



## anubis1127

I like MSI, I have a h55 board, and I love love love the all copper HSF on my GTX 465 Twin Frozr II GE.


----------



## goat

Count me in.

I like the features of msi's motherboards. So that's always a plus in my eyes if you choose to buy their mobos for a new build.


----------



## whipple16

msi is great!! i love using afterburner!!!


----------



## Furious Porkchop

I love MSi, easy to deal with when I had to RMA a board, produce quality products and have the same name of a great band.


----------



## Contagion

I've always been very fond of their video cards. Their boards, however, have always given me trouble. Not too much trouble as I still buy their boards, but enough to where I am wary. I am very fond of the fact that they promote Lucid Hydra the way they do.


----------



## ohzer0

mmm MSi's twin frozrs are so sexy. Their mobos (as of late) have been very good as well.

Count me in







best of luck to everyone haha.


----------



## Reactions

In! I got a Fuzion and I loved it until I had to RMA it. The RMA service in Europa didn't wanna help me so I had to send it the whole way to the US. Other than that, the products are great


----------



## Bodycount

My first builds were MSI








Great memories that are up there with commodore 64


----------



## eagle3566

I really like MSI's stuff especially those Twin Frozr gpus


----------



## TheOcelot

In! Love MSI! I'm on a P55-GD80 right now and even painted my techbench blue and I have blue water cooling tubing to match. Love the features of this board!


----------



## the_beast

Count me in also.

I've been continuously impressed by MSI's kit since the GeForce 4 Ti that got me into 3D gaming ~10 years ago now. They consistently seem to offer a good balance between price & features.


----------



## Silver_WRX02

Nice tech station. MSI afterburner is a pretty unique tools. Their lightning graphic cards perform very nice. Would like to have the lightning version for next upgrade.


----------



## [Adz]

I've never used any MSI products, but this contest just made me more likely to consider them.
In


----------



## Tyson95

MSI is rock solid and heart touching.


----------



## CudaBoy71

I have never had a problem one outa MSI.. I like their products..


----------



## Nostrano

Never owned anything by MSI.... but i have to admit they make some pretty boards


----------



## ascaii

So far so good on my old socket 478 MSI board...I have yet to experience an MSI Video card or tech bench, but i'd love to try this prize out.


----------



## topdog

I love the MSI 8800GTX card and the MSI GD70 board that I'm currently using, keep up the good work MSI.
Great tech station aswell, super prize for a lucky winner


----------



## Conroe

MSI is my favorite brand!
MSI Hawk/Lightning series are awesome!

As PC-technician I would be very proud to get this rare MSI Techstation!








Gimme please!


----------



## Compaddict

I've bought many MSI Motherboards and Video cards over the years and *never* had a problem with any of them. MSI is solid and very cool for giving this Tech station away to some lucky member here. I have my fingers crossed for this one!


----------



## Aspateer

ive always been a big fan of msi's motherboards. the video cards they make arent that bad either. i am currently running an msi board.


----------



## Lumpiia

I'm in! My opinion of msi? I love how the graphics cards are cooled, more specifically i love the lightning versions of the cards =D.


----------



## ULAWE

msi products are very nutritional, and edible.


----------



## shemer77

I once owned an MSI graphics card once, wasant bad or good, got the job done and I respect that.


----------



## Febreze

I definitely love MSI's graphics cards, especially their twin frozr II coolers.


----------



## Lelin

I got a MSI GTX460 and the price was amazing, this would fit well with it


----------



## tyuo9980

msi has rly good mobos for very cheap prices.

the gd80 at my local comp store is only $120!

awesome! im IN


----------



## Erick Silver

I'm IN! This will be a nice piece to add to my barren collection LOL

As for MSI Products. I can't actually say that I have ever had any issues with anything of theirs. Not had a whole lot of their stuff though. A mobo here, a MSI branded GPU there, nothing major. verall I would say they supply decent enough products.


----------



## JMCB

I really like MSI for their contests, er... I mean for their high quality product builds. =)

In all seriousness, I had an MSI X58 motherboard that I ended up having to RMA, then reselling it once I got it back (I purchased this Asrock for in-between, but ended up keeping it because I need extra money). The RMA service was quick with zero problems. I'd buy another product of theirs again if I ever had money...


----------



## JCG

I have an MSI laptop, its pretty good, but nothing special. I am thinking about getting 2 MSI GPUs however, the HAWK versions, because they are AMAZING!


----------



## Argorn5757

in


----------



## nil405

MSI is one on they few brands i have never used so i cant say good or bad. But i would love a shot at that tech station.


----------



## whitesedan

In for a tech station!

currently own 3 boards from MSI, Socket 939 Neo4 Platinum SLi, 785-GTM-E45 and one in my sig rig. I never had any issues with these motherboard and my socket 939 is still working today! great quality board and bets of all, good prices!


----------



## Xraven771

Afterburner is beast


----------



## DHEnthusiast

I love MSI, they have made some of the best working and best looking cooling solutions for graphics cards that I have ever seen!

When ever I am about to buy a graphic card, I always look to see if MSI is selling the one I want first!

MSI products are not only great looking, but they are also dedicated to making the best products!

Love your TwinFrozr and superpipe solutions!

I am a huge fan!

Thank you MSI


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Afterburner is awesome








Also, I like their boards, though I never use them. Mostly because I never tried one myself.
A friend of me uses an msi board and he is really happy with it!


----------



## MoBeeJ

wow too many posters.. I am gona speak freely and honestly...

Msi is a good brand sadly its reputation exceeds it...So if you tell people msi they will say NOPE. Regardless msi addressed the issues it had in the past years. They were the first to use hydra chip...They have an amazing non-reference cards (lightning and hawk), their linup of boards is big also cheap and fits everyone's budget. But i have a thing about the cards (460 hawk talon's attack, 5870 lightning II) people can wait more for these cards so no need to rush them. Juts make them be great from the start...Board wise i have yet to see an msi board that supports 4-way sli/xfire. Msi's dr moss technology is great and delivers great voltages and consumes less power. Oh and msi plz do x58 lightning board







.
Best regards...


----------



## newpc

in! chances of winning = none!

got a msi 5770 for my bro, dame it oc's like a beast


----------



## nlsthzn

I have always been indifferent towards MSI... seems there is usually a better product made by a competitor... but I might be wrong


----------



## fireman

I like their OCing tool, Afterburner; it works great









Other than that, didn't really try anything else by them :/ but I have heard some of there peripherals are good.


----------



## B!0HaZard

The last couple o' months, I've heard a lot of good about their graphics cards and their motherboards are pretty sweet too. I wouldn't hesitate to buy an MSI product.


----------



## Arkuatic

Their expansion into mATX x58 needs to begin; love their designs however I'm not too fond of their lack of potential.


----------



## Shev7chenko

That is a nice tech bench


----------



## SpcCdr

I got such great and hassle-free support from MSI for my 250GTS RMA... I just bought a 465 470 GE and absolutely love it!







:
Cheers for the Freebie contest OCN & MSI


----------



## xXxALLANxXx

MSI is a very solid brand with good customer support and quality products.


----------



## Akisame

In , great mobo's and Gpu's )


----------



## parabol413

Never used MSI but I know they have some goods I might try in the future.


----------



## Drackula2000

I've never owned any MSI products but always heard good things. And I love that they went out and were the first with a fuzion board.


----------



## laxhockey1563

In. I've heard great things about MSI's GPU's OCing capabilities and they seem like a decent company, but I've never bought anything from them


----------



## EvoBeardy

Have purchased MSI Mobo's for years, never had one fail on me and will continue to do so regardless.









Venturing into their Graphics Cards very soon, with the GTX 460 1GB HAWK (was gonna get the Cyclone and Enzotech the VRAM and VRM's 'cos the price was fantastic, especially after the recent pricedrop, but for an extra 20 quid, the tweakable voltage on the HAWK was a must), next planned Mobo was gonna be the 870A Fuzion, which'll bide me by until Bulldozer









Will always be buying their Mobo's, quality components, the new blue on black look is an awesome one compared to the previous red with green/orange Tic-Tac DIMMs, though they had black PCB's on some of my earlier ones IIRC. Updating the BIOS is rediculously easy, which is always a good thing, and the BIOS' are also easy to navigate.

Whether I have a chance in this or not, keep up the good work 'cos I'll be buying!

And don't slack on the AMD/nVidia boards again









EDIT:- Don't ever change the site, it's very easy to navigate, both for researching Mobo's/Products to the Drivers, BIOS' and Utilities. Maybe just add a couple more pics, as some Mobos only have the one angle to view


----------



## ericfx1984

I have always been a fan of MSI... I find them to be a great value. I have owned several over the years... the most recent being an MSI 890gxm-g65, it has been a great board so far


----------



## ninjaburrito

I'm in. Never bought an MSI product so I have no idea.


----------



## MicahFett

I've never owned an MSI product, but I've never heard bad things about them.

count me in


----------



## Baking Soda

MSI has gotten better with their products. Back around LGA 775 they were poo.


----------



## jackchitt

WOW Nice.. My 5870 lightning 2 would look great posted up on this station! I LOVE MSI!!!!


----------



## Epona

I had an LGA775 mobo that wasn't the greatest... but I'm pretty indifferent. IN.


----------



## RIFOLWANTS2BUY

Msi is a solid manufacturer from what I can tell. I had a Msi 8800 ultra that ran and overclocked great. Its now my brothers and it still runs strong. I don't have any other Msi products, but still happy about how well the 8800 ultra is holding up.


----------



## robchaos

I've never used an MSI product before. would love to try em out next time I upgrade


----------



## Xinoxide

Its not mATX, but it is naked.


----------



## Bikkit

I have noting against MSI but I haven't ever bought one of their products so I have no opinion one way or the other.

In!


----------



## pig69

I love MSI graphics cards, always great coolers on them for cool runnings. Also Afterburner is awesome!


----------



## madswimmer

never owned any msi so i am indifferent.
IN!


----------



## ryanmh

I like MSI, they have very good products.


----------



## Mike431635

I'm in









MSI makes a great product and I'll be using one of their micro boards for my next build


----------



## Morizuno

I love MSIs GPUs, they're my number one choice for them. I love their Cyclone cards as they're awesome over clockers.

They really have made a huge improvement on motherboards over the years


----------



## RyCray

Have never owned MSI, so I'm indifferent. However that techstation looks very nice. IN.


----------



## Dude5082

In!


----------



## bartman1973

Been using MSI products for quite some time.I still have a 915G combo LGA 775 board and still the doing the job pretty well for my father









For me I have the MSI Xpower paired with the 5850 twin frzr edition , MSI eclipse paired with GTX 275 lightning and the latest one was the p55A fuzion paired with the GTS450









Been very active in helping MSI users in our local forum in the Philippines.


----------



## PapaSmurf

My MSI 745 Ultra is still purring along like a champ with an MSI 8836 GeForce 2 vid card.


----------



## jonnieos

My motherboard is a PRO-E and I can't complain, great piece of hardware.


----------



## Crimson0

For my new build, I was originally going with an Big Bang Trinergy, but I opted out of it to skim a few dollars. Now I'm debating whether to get the Fuzion or not. The only thing keeping me from getting it is that I wouldn't be taking advantage of the Hydra chipset since I'm getting 2 GTX 470's. I really like their products and I've heard nothing but good things about their boards.


----------



## Elite-

Never used any MSI products but I've heard great things about there boards.

In for the Win!


----------



## mllrkllr88

IN!

And yea, MSI is a really good company. I like the fact that all of their GTS465 Golden Cards can flash to GTX470.


----------



## iandroo888

in. need a tech station or something for secondary comp =3

MSI's products are getting better. the boards are decent and the video cards they are releasing look promising. heatsinks look nice ! i remember going thru their booth at CES last year =]


----------



## Dirtyworks

I can't say my experience with MSI products is very extensive, however I have owned an MSI GX610 laptop and I currently have an MSI MD1G 9800GT GPU.
Both products fair(ed) very well for what I need(ed) them for.

As for customer support; I had to RMA my laptop, because the WD HDD in it failed to spin up. I didn't have any trouble getting the RMA number and downtime was minimal. I have to say I've been more than satisfied (e.g. good)


----------



## DiNet

All office boards i buy are msi








Works without flaw


----------



## Duckmaffia

I've never had an MSI product, but this sure looks good!


----------



## Kylereeves13

I have never owned an MSI product myself so I cannot say a lot about their products personally. My buddy recently got a MSI 460 card and boy does that thing run quiet and fast.


----------



## Heavymetal.fan

Never had any msi products. But, I have heard that there stuff is pretty top notch.


----------



## loony

In. And I really like MSI products, my motherboard has been a solid performer (except for the lack of overclocking) and I would buy MSI again.


----------



## nckid4u

MSI has been good to me in a variety of hardware areas. Have had good luck and good experiences with all my MSI gear.


----------



## Enigma8750

My very first build was an msi. The first 790 board. Returned it. But I am still not sure if it was the board or the ram. I sent them both back.

The MSI's new military Specs builds have had some problems but overall if you get a good one they are Really Nice. I love the looks and the features.

The new look of the MSI Graphics cards are amazing. and I don't think they have had many returns on those. They are ahead of the game on cooling and they are really well built cards..

Now can I have the Tech Station...Please...????? It is a work of art.


----------



## vortech

I've always been a sucker for MSI GPU solutions ever since they began offering military grade electrical components. Hence my lovely N480GTX







.

Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## Freelancer852

I'm generally indifferent to their products myself, I don't see them as a "go-to" company myself but I haven't heard anything overly bad about them. I used one of their boards in a general usage PC that I built for a friend a couple years ago, haven't heard anything but praise on how stable the rig is.

Need a decent tech station for benching and testing new hardware before it goes in cases hehe.


----------



## -Jeppe-

Used a couple of MSI in friends builds they worked without problems so I like them

I've always wanted a techstation they look awsome!


----------



## goldcrow

MSI boards are rock solid. My Athlon64 3000+ stuck on an MSI nForce 4 Socket 939 has been rocking since '05. Vast improvement over the years.


----------



## fighter25

I really like their Lightning boards.
Got to play with a friends 5870 an it was pretty sweet. Plus their Twin Frozor is a nice cooler.


----------



## BVM

The P55-GD85 installed in my current PC was my first MSI product. Judging by the amount of attention MSI gave to including all the mobo extras, software, great manuals and overall build quality.... MSI will now be my de facto brand.


----------



## Suprcynic

I like their graphics cards. I've owned a lightning and it was very impressive. Also their RMA department is very competent and they will work with you if you have issues. The only thing I don't like is that if you have an RMA they only answer questions on Friday 2 minutes before they close for the weekend. This causes you to have to wait until Monday to move further in the process. Regardless. I'd put this techstation to good use.


----------



## Monkey92

I've only used an MSI board, and I am really impressed with it. The general feel I get from their products is high quality.


----------



## Copenhagen69

MSI drmos is great. the msi hawk edition cards are really nice. tech support is ehhh, but so is most companies these days in hard economic times.


----------



## compuman145

In, and it looks the sex, If I win, I'll make sure it's put through to epic use. MSI are epic, simple as.

Comps


----------



## robertoburri

I want to win! I have never personally owned a MSI product but I would love to. My friend owns a MSI 785 motherboard and from what I see, it has a lot of awesome features.


----------



## lightsout

I am indifferent never owned one. But I would love to win that thing.


----------



## Cata1yst

Dont know too much about their mainboards... but their graphics cards are super solid and tweakable, and two words... MSI. Afterburner.


----------



## KG363

My MSI K9A2 motherboard was the first High-End motherboard I have ever bought and it has served me well. No doubt I'm going to give preference to MSI (unless they screw me over somehow)


----------



## A-Dub

I've never owned an MSI product motherboard, but they seem to have a decent feature set for the price. I also like their color scheme. I've just always stuck with ASUS/Gigabyte because they've worked well for me.

Edit:
I completely forgot about the MSI 9800GT I owned







IIRC, it never oc'd that well but its still going strong @stock clocks (gave it to a friend that badly needed an upgrade).

MSI Afterburner rocks as well, works perfect with my XFX 5770.


----------



## dv8

I haven't owned more than a couple MSI products, but I do like them because they are going after lucid hydra technology and putting it on their boards - what a great world pc building will be if hydra or a similar product takes off, works well, and become standard!


----------



## mega_option101

I have only heard bad things about MSI... Especially their customer support. I hope that in winning this, they could forever change my mind. This might make me think twice about purchasing an MSI product.


----------



## gasguzziler

IN

Have been looking at MSI motherboards for an upcoming project and the reviews that I am reading are looking very good to me.

Thanks MSI for the opportunity...


----------



## RyuTakezaki

I don't have any experience with MSI, but I've been recommended in almost all my build recommendations for their GPUs from my friends.

Other than that bias, I'm indifferent. Haven't heard too much about their customer support, though, which is a biggie for a new builder such as myself.

Not quite sure what I would do with this though...


----------



## voodoo71

I love my MSI 5770 Hawk. I like their products.


----------



## raizooor3

Got a MSI GTX 480, since MSI warranty goes by serial number. Awesomeness!!!


----------



## Bloodfire

Customer support is rediculous with MSI. They will do anything to prevent you from getting a working product back. And they love to play dumb "we didnt send it with burn marks", "I took a photo of when I opened the box... with the sealed sticker... and it was visible through the plastic...", "oh, in that case.... pay to ship it back to us and we'll send antoher one", "give me your supervisor, I'm not paying shipping again."


----------



## brucefon

MSI has everything you'd need to get started overclocking

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chipp* 
Hi all!









We're pleased to announce yet _another_ contest tonight, this time with some support from MSI!

We're going to be giving away a custom-built, non-retail tech station that MSI originally used for trade shows and press events. This tech station was built specifically for the launch of the Big Bang Fuzion board, and there are fewer than 50 like it worldwide. The lucky winner gets not only a collectible piece of computer gear, but, an awesome overclocking tool as well!



















To enter, please make a single post in this thread; in your post, you must include your opinion on MSI and their products (good, bad, or indifferent). In addition, you must have been a member with at least 1 post by the time this thread was created. The winner will be selected via a random draw at the conclusion of the contest - that conclusion will be 12:01am EST on Thursday, October 21st.

Good luck to all who enter, and thanks to MSI for providing the goodies for this contest!


----------



## Jzkillzone23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bloodfire* 
Customer support is rediculous with MSI. They will do anything to prevent you from getting a working product back. And they love to play dumb "we didnt send it with burn marks", "I took a photo of when I opened the box... with the sealed sticker... and it was visible through the plastic...", "oh, in that case.... pay to ship it back to us and we'll send antoher one", "give me your supervisor, I'm not paying shipping again."

Wow cheap customer service...


----------



## fssbzz

MSI 890FXA-GD70 AM3 awesome performance/price board!


----------



## jackeyjoe

In

Their price/performance is amazing. All I can really find fault in is that they need to make more lucid hydra boards so it becomes the norm


----------



## gorb

Posting. MSI never sent me my $20 rebate for my 8800GT a few years ago, and the response from the CS department was not helpful at all. The card itself is a solid product though, and I've built computers on MSI motherboards in the past for friends because they were good products.


----------



## Lige

Definitely awesome...
Considering all of our Community Folding Projects run off of MSI Motherboards.


----------



## t0adphr0g

the 5770 Hawk was BEAST!


----------



## jebus101

I've never tried their mobos but have heard great things!
Love their graphics cards though!


----------



## airdraft

I used to hate MSI with a passion, had some bad experiences with their boards. However I'm liking their new video cards and had a nice experience with a p55-GD80.

Anyway I'm in


----------



## Akhen

Used to have a 7800GTX by MSI and had to RMA twice, despite these issues I had a backup card and my time without my gaming card wasn't too long.

However, I don't feel like I have heard much from MSI since, I feel their market presence is not as big as some of the other companies.

In please.


----------



## vwgti

From my understanding they have some decent products, havnt heard any bad press. Im in.


----------



## EpicPie

Want. Always liked MSI's color schemes. I still have an old 8800 GTX from them that's working but I gave it to my friend since his 4870 died and he doesn't have any money to buy a new graphics card lol. There quality is super good.


----------



## Frazz

In! I love Msi's Afterburner Software and I love their cards that have the Hawk cooler damn that's an awesome design.


----------



## dranas

I build about 75% of my computers using MSI motherboards. My wifes computer is using an MSI. They are one of the few manufactures I trust to not sell me junk. I've also had good dealings with their customer service.


----------



## CoolZone

The MSI products used to be so and so, but the latest ones have been improved significantly.


----------



## MoonTar

Love the look of their graphic cards! (The ones with the dual fans.) Especially the Gold Edition.


----------



## SEN_ONE

I once had an MSI board on a cheap build. It did it's job with no problems. I would consider using MSI parts if building a system for someone where cost was a main concern, not performance.


----------



## ET3D

I don't qualify because I didn't have a previous post (just registered), but just wanted to say that I like MSI because I worked at Lucid and MSI was the first company to give Lucid a chance.


----------



## MacClipper

Let me take the chance to give a big thanks to MSI for Afterburner (indispensible best 3D utility) and also for this chance to win something here. I hope you guys keep pushing and improving your product lines as aggressively as before.


----------



## msi-rajiv

Hey everyone,

Thanks for all your great feedback. So far this contest is looking absolutely great!

To those of you who have MSI boards and spoke positively: Thank you so much, we really want you to be happy with our products and make sure we provide you the best quality motherboards and graphics cards. Stay tuned for more exciting news on our next-gen product line. 2011 is going to be a big year for us.

To those that haven't: We are definitely taking notes to make sure on how to resolve some of these issues and make you give us another shot at your business. Your feedback is invaluable and going to be part of our improvements to become your #1 choice.

We'll be monitoring this thread until the end and try to work closer with this community in an effort to provide you more neat exclusive giveaways like this.

Thanks everyone!

Rajiv Kothari
PR Manager
MSI USA
http://us.msi.com


----------



## nolonger

I'm not a fan of MSI's motherboards as I believe they could offer better performance, plus have more features geared towards benchers. I do like their graphic's cards, however and I wish I had an MSI GTX 480.


----------



## runningmann

i have had great experiences with their boards


----------



## kzinti1

I've used MSI videocards for years. My latest is the N480GTX M2D15 which I bought from NewEgg. An excellent overclocker when I tested it and with their military-grade components I'll feel very safe overvolting it too. Especially since I installed a Danger Den full cover waterblock! This new build is now in progress.
http://www.overclock.net/specs.php?d...system&i=56770


----------



## Ross_uk

very cool!


----------



## msi-rajiv

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
I'm not a fan of MSI's motherboards as I believe they could offer better performance, plus have more features geared towards benchers. I do like their graphic's cards, however and I wish I had an MSI GTX 480.

Have you seen the Big Bang XPower motherboard?







Has a ton of features specifically for overclockers and priced at a very sweet spot for high-end X58 users. The reviews have been glowing as well.

Best regards,

Rajiv Kothari
PR Manager
MSI-USA
Follow us on Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/MSI.ComputerUS
and Twitter: http://www.twitter.com/MSIUSA


----------



## marketermac

wish I had read about the big bang board before I bought my evga board...I'm out of SATA slots until I can afford to add more and theres comes w/ 10 on board...gd I hate it when I buy something and find something better two weeks later...

anyways, I'm in, good luck to everyone else who's after this


----------



## Alatar

Never used anything very significant made by MSI but I've heard nothing but good things about them and their products generally look really nice


----------



## finoyvoy

In regards to MSI and their products I am indifferent.


----------



## Manixaist

I've heard good things, but as I don't own any MSI products, I would have to say I'm indifferent.


----------



## aleiro

I like their products, overall I think the quality has improved over the years.


----------



## enmariack

I'm currently using an MSI K9N2 Platinum motherboard, which after a year of use, I have no complaints about. Fine for overclocking, and has a stylish black PCB, with a not-so-stylish plethora of ghastly colors attached to it. Also, there are more LED's on that board than I have in the rest of my computers combined.


----------



## exileschild

I personally believe that U.S. Americans are unable to do so because, uh, some people out there in our nation don't have motherboards and, uh, I believe that our, uh...

Joking aside, MSI has grown on me pretty quick. It all started by owning the GD70, followed by GPUs, and finally topped off with the X58 Pro. The products have been reliable enough to recommend to friends. I can't say enough about the Lightning/Hawk in my possession neither.


----------



## sora1607

MSI boards are very good for the cost. In!


----------



## Theory

Ive always liked msi products,well built and reliable,did 2 builds with them and no hassle


----------



## Willanhanyard

I think their motherboards look pretty cool, but looks a bit cheap too. I can't really say though, never owned one.


----------



## uninc

i once read that MSi is the Mercedes-Benz, and agreed with that. MSI products are built to last. I appreciate it and always consider that in long term purchases - like laptops.

Innovation via design?-moderate.

MSI 470 twin - wowzers.


----------



## BigpoppaFrary

all though i haven't owned many MSI products the ones i have didn't fail and worked as intended.


----------



## Cheesezilla

In!







Good Luck Everyone

I haven't been involved with computers for very long so my opinion on whether MSIs products are good or bad will be based on my 5770s which i purchased last month.

I'm am very pleased with this product, it overclocks like a good video card should and with two of them in crossfire the performance is phenomenal.

Speeds and preformance aside, the look of the card is very nice. However, i wasn't very happy when i found out that the GPU cooler was not attached to the expansion slot bracket. With the weight of the cooler, the card bends and little and can also rattle if the fan speed is set high. Small things like this that are overlooked by the manufacturer can ruin the reputation and perhaps make the buyer not want to buy another product from them again.

In the end, MSI does make great products that are bang for the buck. In future, i hope MSI takes into account every factor of one of their products and puts themselves in the buyers shoes before they mass produce.

~Cheesezilla


----------



## NoGuru

Never used an MSI but I may pick up an 1156 board to try out.


----------



## Grim

I like MSI's Products because they've shown a consistent trend of Improvement over the years. My favorite motherboard owned (ever), was a MSI.


----------



## Sodalink

Most of my hardware in all the computers I have are MSI, it is a cheap brand that has a good quality/price ratio and I've gotten almost all their rebates except 1x10 dollar.

Edit: my first motherboard owned was MSI as well.


----------



## i_hax

First MSI product was a netbook - still running great with heavy use and abuse in my college backpack. Their laptop/netbook designs are great IMO.


----------



## Dorianime

I almost purchased An MSI card but it was out of stock =[

I'm not sure I've ever actually had the pleasure to know for sure how MSI is. So i believe that i am Indifferent


----------



## iampoor

My first board was an MSI. Didnt know anything then, But I loved the thing to death.


----------



## D3T0X

Seen the MSI GX740 and it looks great for the price. Never have owned an MSI product but have considered them plenty.


----------



## Fantasysage

I will throw my hat in:

MSI = good bang for the buck MOBO's and great colling on GPU's.


----------



## medium pimping

MSI boards have provided me with many budget builds that performed better than expected, plus had a few nice MSI vid cards.


----------



## shinyboy

Indifferent in opinion of their products but always look at them as an option. count me in


----------



## AtomicFrost

I have never personally owned an MSI product directly. However, I have read many reviews for them, and from what I have read they are high quality. Unfortunately due to my financial situation I haven't been able to upgrade my computer (Other then graphics card) for several years. (When Intel wolfdale CPU's were released)

For my next computer build I will consider as one of my top options.









Count me in for the drawing! This would be an incredible thing to win.


----------



## Tekgun

I have only bought one MSI product, the MSI neo2 865 platinum socket 478 motherboard. It was a great overclocker for my P4 3.2 and is still working after many years. When ever I buy new hardware, if there are MSI products at the right price they are definitely considered.


----------



## Smykster

Owned two MSI lightning edition cards, and was very impressed by both.


----------



## DarkFox

I actually have had some really good experiences with MSI products. I've owned the msi gtx 260 "First revision" had it for a couple years, sold it to a friend who's still rocking it. From there on i had the 275 lightning. And now I'm rocking 2 of the gtx 465 lighting editions in sli flashed to 470's. I couldn't be happier ^_^


----------



## Interpolation

I'll admit MSI has some fairly decent after market cooling solutions for Fermi. If I had not purchased a EVGA GTX 480 last march I'd probably buy their GTX 465 Golden Edition.


----------



## fishman78

In please,

Everything I've owned from MSI has been flawless. Though it's been a while since I've owned anything MSI..... Maybe wining this will help out with that


----------



## Grobi

I like their products. Their products have great build quality.

So MSi is good.


----------



## Stud Muffin

haven't used them before. I'd be willing to give them a shot.


----------



## Fullmetalaj0

MSI not bad, prefer Asus but for no good reason over Msi tbh..


----------



## upsidedown

msi used to seem mediocre but now i would consider them if i was building a new rig.


----------



## die991

me IN!
msi boards are good, even if one died on me.


----------



## Aick

MSI makes good gfx cards, plus decent motherboards

yummy tech station is yummy!


----------



## goldbranch

I'm in








I have not tried a MSI motherboard but their gfx cards look awesome.


----------



## Masked

I'm in ~
Their cards are nice but, their tech stations are second to none tbh.


----------



## Kaoz

Love their Video cards. Motherboards are good too. Never used their tech stations but maybe if I win I can let you know hehe!


----------



## Win == True

I have loved every MSI product I have bought.


----------



## KILLER_K

In for the win.

Love MSI for their good features and not being expensive like everyone else. Best bang for the buck.


----------



## ViRuS

MSI's gear is normally reliable for me, and the rma service is yet to let me down
keep up the good work guys.
i'm in


----------



## theblah

Never bought any MSI product yet but from what I have heard they seem to be pretty good.


----------



## mcnabbmc

Like MSI! Good company and average prices!


----------



## sn0man

Never personally owned an MSI product, but I like some of the innovations they're striving to make with video cards.

In!


----------



## wierdo124

Their recent high end boards seem really great.

In!


----------



## 3dfxvoodoo

In
I like MSI (I have not had anything made by them In a long time)
there boards are good and OC well
I like there video card cooling setups
over all, I like their stuff but they are not my first pick for hardware (more like my 3rd)


----------



## woonasty

in









msi makes quality boards, built my sister her college desktop with one of their microatx boards, good bang for buck too.


----------



## OverK1LL

even msi's benches look awesome
in


----------



## tipsycoma

I've always liked MSI. A lot of users here dislike them due to some issues they've had in the past, but I've always stood by their side and continued to have faith in their products. I've owned many of their boards, including both the 790FX and 890FX GD70, the Eclipse Plus, the Big Bang Trinergy, and the Big Bang Fuzion, and have had zero issues. Their boards have always been solid in terms of overclocking, and have had no heat issues. Not to mention I love their blue color scheme.

In my opinion, MSI is the most reliable company out there, as they have a great RMA service and tech support.

They're also an extremely ambitious company who took the first move in making a board with the Lucid Hydra chip incorporated in it.


----------



## Synic FX

MSi fueled my first computer. Of course back then I wasn't into overclocking since it was when I first forayed into computers and didn't know much about them.

I remember having an MSi MS-5169 which running an AMD Athlon K6-II and an SiS 6326.
It was a good board it lasted quite a few years until I decided to tinker with it and replace the BIOS chip with one from an Intel 386 board.

You can surely figure out what happened to that poor board lol.

The board is awesome and I probably still have it (it's been so many years since I've used it).

So I'm in and good luck to everyone!


----------



## PizzaMan

I can say MSI is at least trying really hard to make overclockable hardware now. Their products have been good for a few years, but just didn't OC to my likings. If you like bells and whistles, MSI is good at providing lots of those.

MSI has one of the best warranties and service teams out there. Earlier this year I had a P45 Diamond die on me so I sent it off for RMA. Instead of just sending me a board, they sent me a totally new retail package complete with new sound card and everything.


----------



## rsfkevski

I had a build that included the MSI 865PE chipset and it ran my old P4 3.0 at 3.75 with all stock settings. Gotta love stock settings and 20% increase in performance for FREE...and techstations for FREE...IN!


----------



## Barry

I'm in,I bought a MSI motherboard off a board member about eight yrs ago.I can't remember it's name but I do remember it was a really great 478 board.I ran a northwood 2.4 on it and o/c-ed to 3.2-ish.After about 6month I ended up selling it to a good friend of mine,he still has it and it runs great still.So..I say their products are awesome.


----------



## ilvdrftng

Have heard some good things about MSI








Had a computer with an MSI mobo once, unfortunately it died on me due to poor cooling









But that techstation looks SICK!
Good luck to you guys, as well as myself ^^


----------



## Dee.

I've had good experiences with MSI back in the day with their 478 boards and still runs great to this day. I haven't used any of their recent products, but a friend had one of their low budget 940 boards that fried.


----------



## Halefor

MSI has been good to me in the video card department for a couple of years now, with excellent RMA the one time I needed it and general high quality builds. My sig rig is my first experience with their boards and it has performed extremely well thus far, taking my average i5-750 up to 4.4 with ease when I need it.


----------



## Yunus

I love MSI great quality stuff you get from them! Count me in


----------



## yomama9388

In!
I personally love msi's recent graphics cards, but am indifferent towards their motherboards (because I haven't owned one).


----------



## princeofkolkata

in








i have used MSi's motherboard and graphics card.....i simply fell in love with the Hawk edition of 5770....the thing i like most is their aftersales service and prompt RMA....
keep making these great part guys....
btw...my first build was msi and i still use it


----------



## Moheevi_chess

MSI has great products! Count me in


----------



## 2qwik2katch

I dont own any MSI products but would try them due to what friends have told me about them. Count me in!


----------



## Kny

I've been nothing but happy with MSI's products thus far. I've got their 790FX board in a secondary PC because I was too lazy to swap out my 890GX from my main. I've got their N460GTX Cyclone 1GB, overclocked nicely to 875Mhz core and runs cool and quiet, as well as their N465GTX TwinFrozrII Golden Edition that I got for a really good price at the time. Stunning card and stunning results, unlocked it to a 470 and benched it on overclocks all the way up to 880Mhz core. Runs stable, cool, and quiet at 850 core. A rare tech-bench would be awesome, though as a pet owner, not very practical for usage for me ;(


----------



## aznever

so so, the first motherboard i got from them back in 2000 wasnt very solid. constant crashes, so i stayed away from msi since then.


----------



## Maelthras

I have never bought any MSI products, but like asus they are a well known component maker that walks that fine line. They are known for dependable components with durable materials that also has the ability for a decent overclock for those of us that don't like to be ordinary, but to overclock and make something faster. They are keeping up with technology and I hope they keep up with the competition and don't get bought out by some crappy manufacturer (Dell) and let their quality slip. Even though I never bought any of thir products I know that competition is what makes things go around. Between intel and amd, it's what really makes them the money and gives them the rep they have.


----------



## Ktulu

Whoa that cool







I love MSI!


----------



## RaBidRaBit

MSI - Great products and fairly priced. What more is there to say -- other than that tech-station will be mine. Mwahahahha. In!!


----------



## Blaze051806

i used to have a MSI 785GTM am2 mobo. i like it ran good for a year. sold it bet it still going.

personally id buy another MSI board


----------



## oneluvballer21

I think MSI has come a long way in the last 10 years... they used to be a no-brainer non-enthusiast choice when purchasing a motherboard or graphics card, but these days they are always worth considering. I still think there is some room to move up in the enthusiast market, but they're getting better each year.


----------



## BLADEY

MSI rock their products are very reliable and powerful, i love my 890gx 65m


----------



## SniperXX

In. I still love their boards, my old nForce4 board is running strong.


----------



## PsYLoR

I'm in, I like that station a lot







Ive never had any probs with MSI stuff.


----------



## DeadMau5

My first board was MSI and i thought it was great, i cant say much about them but it did what i wanted it to do and that's all that matters.


----------



## dw.shift

oks count me in :/ i have msi p55-gd80 and i could say it is a great product, i dont have much history using msi only this board and all i could say is solid board and have all i need (and all i might need in the future) for this platform. Many features included as well, with this motherboard, one thing i should mention (but it is obvious i think) when using oc genie with more than 2 sticks of ram is unstable (anyway iam not fan of auto oc). All in one one best motherboards i ever had 10/10 from me.

btw i can't judge for more products of their line because i haven't use any other msi product but if they are similar with this product i have they deserve a place in your system


----------



## reggiesanchez

I really like the direction msi is headed in. Adding a whole power phase to a gpu and starting to make their cards more oc friendly via mm read points and seprate heatsyncs for fetts that sort of thing is really important to me. I would like to see a wider variety of msi mobos though it kind of seems like there is no middle ground between great boards and budget boards. They could really use some slightly above average boards in there current line up.


----------



## GnookGnook

First graphics card to buy was GTX 260 OCV3. Even for my first time overclocking it was easy and with the extra cooler temps on it are great. Had it for over a year now and have never had any problems in the least. MSI produces great products if their others are anything like that 260.


----------



## nelson

Very nice techstation, my old msi ati 9500 got artifacts at stock settings but aside from that they are a great company. MSI afterburner is godly too.


----------



## xHassassin

MSI IMO is in the midrange, I'd buy their products if they beat competition but if someone like ASUS had the same thing for a little more I'd probably purchase from them instead.


----------



## NickOulton

Indifferent. I have never used their products, but ive heard overall positive things.


----------



## LudaMan

I would say I am indifferent. I've never owned a msi product but I have heard great things about their wind series of netbooks. I would be interested to try a msi product. Like maybe a tech station


----------



## CHUNKYBOWSER

I'm indifferent since I've never owned one of their products, but I've heard some good things about them and I would definitely buy from them if the price is right.


----------



## AutoItKing

In...

MSI makes some pretty good motherboards, and their graphics cards are nice. Although their English sucks.








Oh, and their RMA system is my favorite out of all manufacturers.


----------



## Jacka

Entry.


----------



## UnexplodedCow

I'll jump on this. No longer a fan of MSI, due to a couple bad 790FX-GD70s, and extremely bad customer support, but winning this would be kind of nice since it looks pretty useful.

Back in the day, however, I was an avid MSI fan...things could OC like nobody's business.


----------



## eaglepowers

I think MSI is a great co that really seems to be on top of what enthusiasts are looking for and I'm impressed that their reps are present on the forums.

I own the GTX465 Twin Frozr Golden Edition and so far I'm really impressed with everything about it. Thanks and keep up the good work.


----------



## brackberry

The Big Bang Fuzion board is definitely something that has been on my wishlist for a while now. Can't go wrong with 6x PCI-e slots









Gogo MSI!


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Always liked the cooling layout on the MSI boards, never owned one, just admired from afar haha. Also potentially in the market for a netbook and MSI Wind is right near the top of my list.

Edit: Am I ineligible for this contest? If so will an admin let me know and I'll withdraw my post. Sorry!


----------



## ericld

Ok, count me in. Even though I have little experience with MSI, it seems to be a solid brand. That tech station would be grate for building and testing systems.


----------



## PsikyoJebus

My only experience with MSI was an AM2 motherboard that I purchased from them back when the 580x chipsets were around. It was a great mobo and I still use it on my server today. Bottom line, my opinion on them is pretty good.


----------



## Aestylis

I love MSI, as you can see from my sig rig. Never had a problem with any boards I have purchased from them. Reasonably priced and good features.


----------



## Slappa

Have a few friends that own AM3 MSi boards. They work fantastically. I built the rigs for them and haven't had a problem yet with any of them. I've heard good things about their laptops as well.


----------



## elementskater706

Count me in, I've never owned a MSI mobo but I'd love to have this tech station!


----------



## oneluvballer21

Its funny, I look at that R5850 in the original pic/post, and I can't help but think "damn that card is long!!"... then I looked in my case and realized my cards are longer...


----------



## Brian_

i like msi they have improved alot.


----------



## Oupavoc

Oh man count me in, I would love a tech station. Much better then using a box


----------



## AMD SLI guru

MSI has some pretty amazing boards! I have 1 for my AMD folding rig. the 890fxa-gd70 in fact


----------



## exousia

I think MSI are improving and looking to be a player in the mobile gaming dept. Their gaming laptops pack quite a punch at a reasonable price, although there are flaws with battery life, or screen quality. All in all though I think MSI is a solid choice if you can live with it's flaws. Build quality is good and they're pretty dependable.

They're definitely a value buy, and soon to be more so in the high end to compete with the likes of Asus.

I definitely like their Big Bang XPower boards and might have gotten one had I not already upgraded prior to release.


----------



## venom55520

i didn't touch msi about a year or two ago, but as of recent, they've really put their stuff together. i'm really impressed with one of their am3 motherboards.


----------



## bbaseballboy1234

i would like to be in this.







thanks


----------



## Lt. Hardlight

I have heard great things about the MSI graphics cards and love the looks of them too. I also really like the idea behind the Fuzion motherboards and would like to get one, when I can. Consider me in.


----------



## ezikiel12

MSI is pure sexy. This contest is mine.


----------



## answ3r

In.

Only had MSI GFX cards but they have served me well through the years. MSI is good stuff.


----------



## Rewindlabs

I don't expect to win this but who knows right

This would be a great home for my MSI GD-70


----------



## AMD2600

Count me in. Thanks.


----------



## Gizmo

In for certain. Just the kind of thing I need to get me back in the enthusiast market.


----------



## litho

limited experience with msi, but hear good things about their fermi cards.

am IN.


----------



## zhevra

In! Their mother boards are king. Sexy tech station.


----------



## Wolygon

I prefer Asus and Gigabyte for the mid range boards but MSI wins in budget and high end classes I think. Though I have never owned one I would like to.


----------



## The Bartender Paradox

I've got an MSI socket 939 board lying around somewhere, though I've never used it. That's my only experience with them so I say indifferent.


----------



## gerickjohn

Used to Dislike MSI for my Old MSI Mobo was faulty and no matter how I changed the CMOS Battery, it still died less than a day (probably a Short).
But I Love the MSI Hawk Series, They're Awesome.
Planning to get one next year. =D


----------



## B.A.M

slick mobo, heard about msi but never used a product from them.


----------



## LinksKitKat

Never owned an msi, a few of my friends Buy only the Msi motherboards. Would be nice to try one out.


----------



## bengore

im in

im using msi board as seen in my rig and its pretty doing well


----------



## ZFedora

Im in!
I think MSI is a good brand, their GPU's are alright, cooling is good on them. Such as the Twin Frozr and Hawk. I haven't had a problem with an MSI board yet, seeing im still running an old MSI Amethyst from 2003-2005!


----------



## Scripped

I may go MSI for my next build, always been diehard Asus though..

In.


----------



## IwubAMD

Cool rack, Never owned anything MSI so I'm indifferent.


----------



## 420Assassin

nice tech station.. Had a few ati chipset msi boards back in day.. They always seemed to die on me but that tech station should last..

Hope i win it and congrats to whoever does


----------



## Ryzum

I've heard that msi makes great boards, and I've owned a few of them personally.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

MSI is pretty good. I've used one of their i5 motherboards in a media center build for my parents.


----------



## ben h

that board looks sick o.0
verry nice tech bench
to bad we cant order 1 if we dont win it


----------



## Z Naught

I have never owned anything MSI, however I really haven't heard anything negative about them!


----------



## L3gacy

MSI makes cool high quality things


----------



## bigmac11

Always had good luck with MSI


----------



## Shozzking

Had an MSI Pro-E before this, i prefered the bios in it over my current ASUS. Will buy MSI for my next build if theres a board with my requirements


----------



## GapTroll

I've honestly never owned an MSI product...but wouldn't mind giving it a try ;-)


----------



## lil-tom7

I've never owned an MSI product, therefore am indifferent, but that tech station sure looks nice. But one day I will try a MSI product and I hope it like it


----------



## Black Magix

In, I've never had any problems with MSI...not much oc'ing ability as I recall but still a good solid brand.


----------



## Th0m0_202

i did posy here but i cant find it :S but i have an old 6200agp from msi. loved that thing. was able to run assasins creed yay! among all the old games i had. and it still works


----------



## thiru

In! never bought an MSI product so I'm indifferent to the brand


----------



## tombom

I'm indifferent to MSI, but this definitely would change my mind.


----------



## darthjoe229

While I don't personally own MSI, my friend has their NF980-G65 AM3 board and loves it; another has a 470 by MSI and also likes it. I'm definitely going to consider their motherboards and graphics cards when I redo my build, especially if there's an AM3+/SLI board.


----------



## Radeon915

I like their non reference coolers they usually ship with the overclocked versions of their videocards, and the techstation looks just epic


----------



## wannabe_OC

I have never had a problem with any MSI products I have owned...

My Cube was full of MSI pieces parts...


----------



## Cole19

I have never used MSI hardware, but have friends who have loved it. So my opinion is slightly better than indifferent.

=)


----------



## Striker36

i LOVE their video cards but the mother boards are a little behind Asus and EVGA at the moment imo (thought the 780 chip sets ROCKED)

oh and IN


----------



## wontonforevuh

MSI 
yes i would buy their high end products like the Lightning, but for stock regular items i would prefer someone else namely evga or Asus


----------



## XxG3nexX

I loved my MSI Eclipse Sli. Great Product!


----------



## markt

I have more than half MSI motherboards for my folding farm. I chose to use them for the combination of reliabilty and cost. I also have 5 msi graphics cards, also very reliable.


----------



## NeRoToXeN

Only seen 1 msi board in real life. Looked cool! Also I'm looking to upgrade my aging fast pc. I'll be sure to check out MSI though!


----------



## Vermillion

In!

I've been really liking where MSI has gone in the past year or so. I would of bought a MSI 465 Golden but they were all gone by the time I had the money.


----------



## Nooooob

In. I think the MSI brand is okay. My 3 year old MSI motherboard still lasts.


----------



## LTDAkiles

MSI is a great brand and my next gpu will be from MSI.


----------



## chinesethunda

i have heard from friends who had msi products and i have seen that they perform pretty well. i personally do not have experience with any of their products yet but this would change everything ! totally in!


----------



## Witchdoctor

1. MB are junk (PERIOD) at least the ones I have played with, Hearing some good stuff of late, but I would need some WR's behind one to take my chances again on them...
2. The lightning series is very sucessfull, but I wish if you are going to provide GPU boards with cold switches for extreme record attemps the binning would be a bit more consistant. I have many friends who got duds and other got great ones .... Why some guys get 1400 on the 5870 and others are struggling to get 1200
3. Why 1.3 v. maxx on unchopped Afterburner. ??? give us 1.5 out of the box. The air guys have more sense than to even try it with out proper cooling. Give us some credit for a least having a bit of intelect.
4. The tech station is just down right (((TEHSEXY)))










That as honest as I can be.


----------



## Mr. Stroker

I am indifferent to MSI. I wouldnt buy one based off what the overall thought of this forum is, or has been in the past.


----------



## X-Nine

Huge fan of the MSI 790FX and 890FX motherboards right here. Best AMD boards on the market by far.


----------



## KusH

I've never used anything MSI, but I'm always looking for the best products and would love to give this one a go









In FTW


----------



## wrxxx

Ice had a few msi products and they haven't given me any problems so I can't comment on customer service or anything. But I would by from them again.

Thanks and this would be so cool to win


----------



## yuyuik

I'm in! I've always wanted to get some MSI all-good stuff, but due to cash and location issues have never been posible, this is such a great and cool alternative, btw, congrats to anyone who wins, is getting such an awesome piece of glory


----------



## strezz

im in.

I have my trusty MSI CR400 laptop+ im planning on getting 2 of their 5770 hawk.


----------



## cjc75

I'm in!

I'm using the MSI K9N2 SLI Platinum motherboard in my Black Sparrow build, see link below. I've been rather impressed with it.

I also have an MSI TVAnywhere PCI card in my Sig Rig, watching TV off my cable box into my PC and onto my 24" widescreen with surround sound!









My company, also sells MSI motherboards, using them in the computers that we build and sell!


----------



## 1greeny1

I can still remember my MSI K8N Neo Platinum like it was yesterday, what a board that was at the time, RIP!!


----------



## CovertCover

I have an MSI netbook and it's amazing


----------



## MeeMoo220

MSI: The AMD of Mobo/GPU manufacturers. Cheap but well-made. Also, their color schemes aren't crappy.

*cough* Gigabyte *cough*


----------



## turbocharged

In...

I have had a number of MSI products, but my old 8800GTX was one of the best items I ever purchased. I used it in a gaming system that ran 24/7 for over 2 years. I sold it here at OCN and now it is continuing to be used daily...great product. I wish newegg had the reference MSI 5870 in stock when I picked mine up.


----------



## talntid

I had no hope for my AMD Rig to be stable, reliable, and fast. I was going to go back to Intel, but then found a good price on a...

MSI 790FX-GD70

... this board is amazing. It had on-the-fly overclocking, it has HARDWARE RAID (Huge Bonus!), and it looks awesome! My rig is now reliable, fast, stable, etc. I love it.

MSI, you did an awesome job with this board, and for that, I will be a returning customer. You are currently my favorite mobo manufacturer.

so, do I like them? Hell Yes!


----------



## ikem

i have bought 1 msi motherboard for a customer and was very pleased with it. Very good for overclocking.


----------



## emeianoite

Last MSI board I owned was an MSI K9MM-V, which is still kicking after like 4 years so my experience has been great so far. ALSO! I do own an MSI HD4850 OC ED! Which is awesome! Still playing my games on High/Highest ;-D.

++++ MSI!


----------



## Imrac

Great boards at a decent price, plus they look cool!


----------



## greydor

As an owner of an 'older' AM3 MSI board, I personally thought the board was great, which gave me a positive indicator of all of MSI's products. I just really don't like brown PCB's, but it's quality over looks sometimes.

Overall: Good


----------



## razr m3

I really like their motherboards, I mean REALLY like them. I don't have any experience with their graphics cards, but they seem to be high quality from the reviews I've read.


----------



## Playapplepie

I used an old MSI board when I first got into computers. They make pretty good boards.


----------



## OCDULTRA

My last MSI motherboard died, but it was only because I had bought it used and it arrived D.O.A. Other then that I think MSI make some great products!


----------



## Sym_

I love MSI's afterburner program. I also had an 8800gts by MSI which rocked my pc gaming world for 2+ years.


----------



## Blazzerman

I have never owned a MSI product , however I like the look off thier boards
and am considdering a MSI VGA card.Thanks, Blazzer.


----------



## Beck-Miester

I have used MSI parts in the past (mostly motherboards). I didn't see them as any better or worse than the other "budget" targetted parts. I always found that I got good value for my money..


----------



## ghost55

in. I have never owned an msi product, but I have heard good things.


----------



## Tristanguy1224

Personally I've only had good experiences with MSI. I bought my first MSI board when dual channel memory first came out and have never had an issue with any of their products...

I have however been withness to a bad experience with MSI. My brother-in-law had a MSI Geforce 8600GT that would always have HORRIBLE temps... by that I mean Need For Speed: Most Wanted would have it at 105c and spikes of 120c.....

I told him he desperately needed to change his TIM.... to our amazement when we lifted off the heatsink there was a plastic tab between the GPU core and the TIM.... needless to say after that it was all 50-70c

However I guess you can also say that's a point in MSI's favor.... it did live through all that.... and even OCed pretty well too

and I WANT THAT BENCH..... so yeah I'm in


----------



## ymetushe

In.
Good, but disappointed in their 8-series AMD boards' poor power circuitry. I would have bought one if not for that.


----------



## ned99

MSI is a solid brand. Don't own any of their stuff right now but I once had a P6N SLI that performed admirably.


----------



## behappy

I really like the msi gts 250 video card I got. Everything was a 10, the way the item was packaged and I felt msi did not go cheap in any way with the product. I had zero issues with the card and I will buy more of msi videocards. I might even look into there motherboards one day.


----------



## arioscrimson

I love the color scheme on their boards and their Hawk/Frozr graphics card coolers.


----------



## dudenell

in
looks like an awesome holder.


----------



## Bluescreen_Of_Death

Never owned any MSI products, but I could totally find a use for the techstation.


----------



## ExtraBeans

I like most of the recent Hawk/TwinFrozer releases! My next GPU will likely be one before the year is out! The black/blue/gunmetal color scheme in the lineup is also eye pleasing as well.


----------



## racer86

Definetly in!! Ive never owned msi products but ive had friends rave about them and their build quality. I realy like the looks of their twin frozer edition products too. I could definetly put this tech station to use!


----------



## WeirdScience

I've only owned one MSI product, an HD5770 Hawk. No problems, traded to a friend and still going strong.


----------



## sendblink23

I've owned 2 MSI motherboards
MSI 770-C45
MSI 790FX-GD70

Straight up, they have been my favorite motherboards... on both I've stabled above 4Ghz with my Phenom 965 with no issues at all.... these are my babies... not joking.. I've gotten 3 other boards in between having those msi boards and I've actually sold the other ones and still I have kept with me these 2 msi boards... they treat me like heaven.

Currently still using the 790fx-gd70.. and its running like a puppy with 3 graphic cards & cpu overclocked at 4.10ghz... I'm extremely happy how the board has lived with me.

Hopefully wish I can get this techstation.. because I want to do some testings with it.


----------



## Kal777

MSI makes some good products, but their thermal paste used for their boards, even the top end ones, isnt up to scratch, dropping 5*C off MOSFET's just by using AS5 isnt a nice thing to get when you pay $200 on a motherboard. but other than that ive no complaints


----------



## Man O' War

I have always been a fan of MSI, their stuff looks awesome, preforms like a dream and is well priced.

But the best thing about MSI has to be Afterburner! No doubt, it is the best piece of over clocking software by a mile!

Keep it up boii'z!


----------



## Iozeg

MSI is one of the few companies which makes really great non reference cooling designs for *both* ATI & NVIDIA. It combines great technology and superb looks. And afterburner of course! - great software very addictive to use


----------



## Anish

i think msi products are amazing


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

That looks like a very nice techstation. Personally I have never purchased MSI products for myself, however I have heard good things about them from a lot of my close friends. I am likely to be checking them out in my next build.


----------



## ReverbDP

In please.

Haven't had msi products myself but know of people who have and have said they are good.


----------



## KRAZYTRUCKER

The GD70 board is rock solid. I also have the msi gtx 260 which has never failed. Quality products lately.


----------



## Voidsplit

I Like MSI alot, currently use the GX640 Laptop that they released which is very nice! Would love to win this tech station to test my soon to be i7 setup!


----------



## realcyberbob

I haven't owned any MSI products, but they're always an option when buying pc components, because of their quality.


----------



## mcgrunt42

Never owned any msi products, But this techstation is very nice. Also have used the afterburner rivatuner software.


----------



## blackdemon

sorry for spelling but eng. is not my 1st lang =}

msi gpu's:i dont have experiancese with them but they usely go big in the gpu world and on the top listes eg.the 460 cyclone (the cooler) that kick there compateters in the but

mobo's:dont know alot about it but they got some good and cheap mobo's from R1200 here and it can sli









good luck to all
winner will be a luckey man or girl =]


----------



## ZFedora

Tonights the night


----------



## el gappo

5 minutes left?


----------



## bob808

in please!


----------



## Ross211

MSI Afterburner FTW. Thank you Mr. Unwinder. Please pay him well MSI, he deserves it!


----------



## KruperTrooper

In, MSI makes sweet graphics cards. The Twin Frozr is pure sexiness.


----------



## Mailyfesux

in. msi is good. buy their stuff. :]


----------



## papcrap

I love MSI they have always been good to me with good suport and cheap priceses in recent years they have pulled ahead of ausus and I am In.


----------



## XAslanX

I like my MSI 4850, runs nice and cool, even when overclocked.


----------



## Peiler

As an ex-MSI owner I was very happy with their mobos. Had an nForce 2 and an nForce3 mobo, both on working condition up to now!


----------



## CrAYoN_EaTeR

I like MSI i was going to get there P55-GD80 board but the store i bought my components from didn't have them in stock at the time and the lightning cards look awsome. plus MSI after Burner is the BEST!


----------



## Th0m0_202

has the winner been drawn yet?


----------



## Copenhagen69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Th0m0_202*


has the winner been drawn yet?


should be ... they just have not posted it yet


----------



## epmatsw

I love my MSI mobo! Never had a problem at doing anything with it









Edit: Shoot. Missed it.


----------



## Deathclaw

i waited for the end of this to post








don't know if still in time though edit: hehe still in time currently 11:42 EST (thats for new york, for georgetown for example it is still 10:42)








i think their motherboards are pretty good
the problem as far as i am concerned is that the graphic cards aren't the choice here in this part of the world
there aren't many msi graphic cards to find in croatia
i would take msi graphic card if i really had to, but other brands would be my first choice


----------



## Copenhagen69

12:01am ... not PM ...


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Deathclaw*


i waited for the end of this to post








don't know if still in time though edit: hehe still in time currently 11:42 EST (thats for new york, for georgetown for example it is still 10:42)











Quote:



Originally Posted by *Copenhagen69*


12:01am ... not PM ...










Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. That's rough.


----------



## Magariz

CRAP JUST CAUGHT THIS!!! Soooo hoping that I can still squeak in a late entry. This would be amazing to have! GL to everyone. *crosses fingers & toes*

I have heard great things about their motherboards and am definately considering one next time I need to buy one. 2 of my friends have MSI boards in their computers I built and they love them.


----------



## Diminished

asus pwns msi, but i have lots of msi boards.


----------



## cky2k6

Damn, shame I missed this contest. As for MSI, from what I hear their video cards are great, but I've heard a lot of negative stuff about their boards.


----------



## kaxel

In. MSI manufactures the highest quality products in the world of computing.


----------



## PinkSlippers

I hope I didn't miss this! I've used many msi boards in my days. Had mostly good experiences.


----------



## Chipp

A list of names from everyone who posted in this thread was created, and a random draw returned Â·DirtyÂ·; the winner of this awesome tech station!







Congratulations! Â·DirtyÂ·, please contact me and we'll set up having the prize mailed to you.

Thank you to all who took the time to enter and offer some input for our MSI support reps!


----------



## NoGuru

Congrats!


----------



## sweffymo

Cogratulations! I wish I had won...







I guess I'll just have to build my own now...


----------



## GeforceGTS

Congrats Â·DirtyÂ·, I'm very jealous


----------



## Drogue

Gratz Â·DirtyÂ·!


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Very happy for you, Â·DirtyÂ·!


----------



## goat

Grats Dirty!
I hope you enjoy that tech station!


----------



## Perry

Congrats, mang!


----------



## mchief014

I have used a few MSI products before and i must say they know their stuff.


----------



## Compaddict

*Boo!









Hiss!* *







*
*

Rats!*
















*Â·DirtyÂ·*









*I want a re-do!!!* *







*

*Just kidding!!!*







*I had to get that out of my system first!*























*Congrats Â·DirtyÂ·!!!*









*First dibs if you decide to sell it!*


----------



## lob3s

Lucky


----------



## Syrillian

Congratulations, Â·DirtyÂ·


----------



## darksideleader

congratz


----------



## FtW 420

Congrats Â·DirtyÂ·, treat it right (by using it to OC the crap out of everything!), I'll have to get started on building my own.
At least now I have my applique from the applique giveaway to decorate one up...


----------



## 420Assassin

congrats dirty hope u enjoy the new toy


----------



## ?Dirty?

^^ thank you everyone + OCN


----------



## Wiremaster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Â·DirtyÂ·* 
^^ thank you everyone + OCN

I expect to see the case field of your sig rig to change soon


----------



## hollywood406

Use it and abuse it in true OCN fashion!







Lucky









Have fun with it and send some pics when it's installed.


----------



## ?Dirty?

@hollywood406 @Wiremaster will do =]


----------



## MSIalex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wiremaster*


I expect to see the case field of your sig rig to change soon










Hopefully he doesn't end up benchmarking non-MSI stuff on it... that would cost me my job.

j/k


----------



## Wiremaster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MSIalex*


Hopefully he doesn't end up benchmarking non-MSI stuff on it... that would cost me my job.

j/k


Well, I'm glad I didn't win, then. I only own one MSI product... and I'm certainly not going to be breaking any records with a 7300LE.


----------



## Lucretius

Make sure that before you set it in your closet to collect dust you consider ebaying it.

Make sure that before you post it on ebay you let us all know.

Congrats!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MSIalex*


Hopefully he doesn't end up benchmarking non-MSI stuff on it... that would cost me my job.

j/k


Good thing I didn't win it then. The only MSI mobo I have is an old 745 Ultra with an MSI GeForce 2 TI vid card. Every other MSI mobo I've purchased (or any of my family has purchased) either didn't work at all out of the box or had problems and died within the first month. The vid cards have worked just fine, but the mobo's have been nothing but problems except for the 745 Ultra.


----------



## cRaZyEddie187

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Good thing I didn't win it then. The only MSI mobo I have is an old 745 Ultra with an MSI GeForce 2 TI vid card. Every other MSI mobo I've purchased (or any of my family has purchased) either didn't work at all out of the box or had problems and died within the first month. The vid cards have worked just fine, but the mobo's have been nothing but problems except for the 745 Ultra.


MSI has come a long way since then... their mobo's currently are amongst the best.. but Im sure you already knew that... right? rightttt?


----------



## PapaSmurf

I don't know that at all. The last time we tried was a P6N SLI Platinum that my son-in-law purchased. We went through 7 of them before we got one that would recognize more than one stick of ram. Right after the exchange period ended it stopped recognizing more than 2 sticks. When we got it back from RMA the THIRD time it would only recognize 3 sticks but he got tired of being without the system and gave up trying to get one that worked like it was supposed to. Luckily it hasn't gotten any worse, but that has pretty much soured me or him on trying any other MSI motherboards.


----------



## msi-rajiv

Thanks again to everyone who took part in this contest. We are really happy on how many of you have had great experiences with MSI products and shared your thoughts.

For those that had not-so-positive feedback, I can assure you that our new line of a products a is a brand new, kick ass experience.

I mean, really, we aren't in business to sell bad hardware..









We've been receiving tons of awards and accolades from reviewers and users and we hope that everyone will try out an MSI product for their next purchase to see what we're really doing here.

Once again, thanks for taking part and if you want to keep up with the latest MSI news (and also see how we're gaining tons of awards) follow us on Facebook and/or Twitter!

Facebook: www.facebook.com/msi.computerUS
Twitter: twitter.com/msiUSA

Congrats Dirty!

Best regards,

Rajiv Kothari
PR Manager / North America
MSI Computer


----------



## lsdmeasap

Almost forgot about this, Congrats Dirty!!


----------



## Lunatic721

***EDIT***
Look at me entering a contest that is already over.









Well, I am an MSI fanboy, but for a very good reason. Their products are absolutely fantastic. My current MB, both my video cards, and both my previous video cards were all MSI, and as far as video cards and motherboards go, I will probably be buying mainly MSI in the future!


----------



## onewasbored

Looks awesome, too bad i missed it.


----------



## etiennedefqvx

I disliked MSI few times ago but now i like it, i think their products are good and innovatives.
They made a good job with their last MB with hydra







.


----------



## magna224

I have 790fx and I loooooooooooooove it so much! THANKS MSI!


----------



## ZFedora

Quote:



Originally Posted by *magna224*


I have 790fx and I loooooooooooooove it so much! THANKS MSI!










Lol omg.


----------



## ubunix

I am a fan of MSI mobo's, I think the price/quality is exceedingly excellent, very very comparable to my favorite board, that of Gigabyte ;P.

Also MSI is upcoming in the graphics card game, I havent been able to get my hands on one of their cards yet, but I hear great things!!


----------



## sendblink23

why do people keep commenting here.. the CONTEST ENDED... *close the thread
gotta lub my MSI


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sendblink23*


why do people keep commenting here.. the CONTEST ENDED... *close the thread
gotta lub my MSI










For the same reason they reply to threads that have been dormant for over a year, ask the same question that was just asked four posts previously, or post an "IN" on a freebie thread well after the item has already been given away; THEY DON'T PAY ATTENTION. Instead of reading a thread, or even the first post they immediately jump to the end and post away.


----------



## Professor Retard

I have been using MSi motherboards ever since my first build, nuff said.


----------



## compuman145

9 posts and bumping a thread that is 4 months old.... Nice


----------



## PapaSmurf

And one where the item has already been given away.


----------



## Poseiden

twicky commentors making it look like an open contest...


----------



## PapaSmurf

Amazing how many people post in a thread without reading even the first post, let alone any significant portion of it.


----------



## pRenoM

Edit


----------



## Xristo

I hate msi , i will never buy any of their products =)

They are very cheap , they dont care about customers .. But dont only take my word for it ask the people who have had many issues with rma'ing a product to u guys apparently you take ur time to reply to emails and offer the customer something less of value they originally started with .

Ill stick with a reputable company .. u can keep your prize .


----------



## SpeedNuggeT

I know the prize is taken, but

I would buy MSi boards if they had proper MOSFET's and power phases. 4+1 isn't good.


----------



## frankth3frizz

i LOVE MSI. notice in my sigrig that my card AND my mobo is MSI and I CHOSE MSI CUZ ITS AWESOME AND IT HAS NEVER FAILED ME!


----------



## PulkPull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compuman145;12421285*
> 9 posts and bumping a thread that is 4 months old.... Nice


priceless


----------



## 3dfxvoodoo

lol this thing is gone
stop posting


----------



## Deathclaw

who to report to to lock the thread?
lot of to in that sentence

to


----------



## Tw34k




----------



## Chuckclc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xristo;12428435*
> I hate msi , i will never buy any of their products =)
> 
> They are very cheap , they dont care about customers .. But dont only take my word for it ask the people who have had many issues with rma'ing a product to u guys apparently you take ur time to reply to emails and offer the customer something less of value they originally started with .
> 
> Ill stick with a reputable company .. u can keep your prize .


Really? Their RMA process was completely painless, and I'm the one that destroyed my board, and there video cards seem to consistently be recommended.


----------



## overclockthesun

I am in .... and yes Twin Frozr,,,, what else is left to say


----------



## compuman145

Oh, My god.


----------



## Kyle659

I'm a big fan of MSI. I've owned a few of their motherboards and I'm looking to buy 2 msi GTX 580 soon.


----------



## omega17

Ahhhh, I'll spell it out, because obviously some people have trouble reading

THE CONTEST IS OVER.

YOU ARE TOO LATE.

STOP ENTERING.


----------



## SystemTech

Quote:



Ahhhh, I'll spell it out, because obviously some people have trouble reading

THE CONTEST IS OVER.

YOU ARE TOO LATE.

STOP ENTERING.
__________________


Was wondering why they were posting. It was over like 4 months ago.
LOl

FAIL!!!


----------



## Deathclaw

Quote:



Originally Posted by *compuman145*


Oh, My god.











one thing i can say to all of this is:

bump...


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:



Originally Posted by *omega17*


ahhhh, i'll spell it out, because obviously some people have trouble reading

the contest is over.

You are too late.

Stop entering.


im in!!!


----------



## 808MP5

\\
I've never used any MSI products before...
I have used Afterburner though and i Love it


----------



## s-x

They are clearly lying, keep posting you still have a chance! SHUN THE NON BELIEVERS.


----------



## lizardtastegood

I like MSI products i have never had a problem with any of their products i have purchased.


----------



## sweffymo

READ THE OP BEFORE POSTING! You would have realized that this contest ended months ago!


----------

